# Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України > Методичні поради >  Диагностика

## Natali835

Предлагаю новую темку по диагностике укр. коллегам. Я, думаю это наболевшая тема. Предлагаю "Діагностичне обстеження музичного розвитку дітей дошкільного віку" по книге "Музичне виховання у дошкільному закладі",збірник методичних матеріалів /Упор. І.А. Романюк. - Тернопіль: Мандрівець, 2007. - 104 с. (Схвалено Вченою радою Миколаївського обласного інституту післядипломної педагогічної освіти
(протокол № 4 від 21. 12. 2006 р.)
У методичному збірнику розкрито змістову лінію "Мистецтво" Базового компонента дошкільної освіти в Україні; висвітлено основні завдання музичного виховання як складової художньо-естетичного розвитку дошкільнят; подано рекомендації щодо функцій завідувача, вихователя-методиста та музичного керівника дошкільного навчального закладу з питань організації музичного виховання; запропоновано планування навчально-виховної роботи з музичного виховання; сформульовано структуру та завдання музичних занять.
У збірнику представлені матеріали роботи творчої групи музичних
керівників дошкільних навчальних закладів міста Миколаєва з проблеми
"Діагностичне обстеження музичного розвитку дітей дошкільного віку".
Для інспекторів, методистів, завідувачів, вихователів-методистів,
музичних керівників дошкільних навчальних закладів, студентів.)

Діагностичне обстеження
музичного розвитку дітей
молодшого дошкільного віку

ПОКАЗНИКИ ТА КРИТЕРІЇ ОЦІНКИ МУЗИЧНОГО РОЗВИТКУ

Слухання	1.	Порівняння музичних звуків зі звуками навколишнього се¬
редовища, розрізнення висоти звука.
2.	Розрізнення музичних іграшок-інструментів на слух за тем¬
бром звучання, знання назв (брязкальця, бубон, барабан, мета¬
лофон, сопілка, дзвіночок).
3.	Сприймання та розрізнення в музиці різних настроїв (весела,
сумна).
4.	Розрізнення музики за темпом (швидка чи повільна), динамі¬
кою (голосна чи тиха).

Співи	1. Звукоутворення (співати природним голосом, без напруження,
протяжно, не поспішаючи доступні за змістом пісні різного ха¬
рактеру в діапазоні "ре-ля"); дикція (виразно вимовляти слова).
2.Чистота інтонацій (правильно передавати мелодію, жваво),
упізнавання знайомих пісень за мелодією.
3.Спів в ансамблі (злагоджено співати в ансамблі, не відстаю¬
чи та не випереджаючи один одного, починати та закінчувати
спів одночасно із музичним супроводом).
Музично-ритмічні рухи	1.	Почуття ритму (розрізнення та відтворення ритму).
2.	 Відповідність рухів характеру музики: ритмічне марширу¬
вання (спокійно, весело, бадьоро), біг (весело, легко, дрібно), підстрибування (як м'ячик).
3.	Початок рухів після музичного чи словесного сигналу; зупиня¬
тися із завершенням музичної частини; вільні рухи в різних на¬
прямках (врізнобіч, парами, ланцюжком, по колу, у "ворітця" тощо).
4.	Танцювальні рухи. Упізнавання танцювальної мелодії гопач¬
ка, хороводу; уміння передавати характер танцю рухами (оплески, танцювальний біг, каблучок, притупи, розведення рук, змахуванням хусточкою, разом із дорослими кружляти в колі, у парі, збиратися докупи); вміння відповідати на музичний вступ поклоном, на закінчення частини - фіксованим рухом (пружинка).







СЛУХАННЯ

1. Порівняння музичних звуків зі звуками навколишнього се¬редовища, розрізнення висоти звука.

Гра "Чарівна торбинка"
(І варіант)
Мета: виявити вміння дітей порівнювати музичні звуки за
висотою і тембром звучання та зіставляти їх зі звуками навколиш¬
нього середовища.	*
Обладнання: невелика кольорова торбинка, музичні інструменти (барабан, бубон, металофон, дзвіночок, брязкальце).
Методика проведення гри. Музичний керівник із чарівної тор-бинки дістає будь-який музичний інструмент, грає на ньому й запи-тує дитину: "Що нагадує цей музичний звук?"
Наприклад:
Барабан - Грім чи спів пташок?
Бубон - Шурхіт листя чи грім?
Металофон - Дощик чи вітер?
Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень	Дитина емоційно реагує на музику, з бажанням, самостійно та правильно знаходить декілька прикладів звуків навколишнього відповідно до звуків музики, без додаткових запитань педагога.
Середній рівень	Дитина реагує на музику, зіставляє звуки музики зі звуками навколишнього за додатковими запитаннями педагога.
Низький рівень	Не може зіставити музичні звуки із звуками навколишнього.

Гра "Чарівна торбинка"
(II варіант)
Мета: виявити вміння дітей зіставляти звуки музики зі зву¬ками навколишнього середовища.
Обладнання: кольорова торбинка, іграшки-тварини (ведмідь, зайчик, лисичка, горобчик, півник).
Музичний репертуар: "Зайчик", муз. Ю. Рожавської; "Ведме-дик", муз. Я. Сидельникова; "Півник", "Горобчик", муз. В. Герчик або на вибір музичного керівника.
Методика проведення гри. Музичний керівник звертає увагу дітей на "чарівну" торбинку, в якій заховалася якась тваринка. Щоб дізнатися, хто сховався, треба послухати музику й відгадати. Дитина, яка впізнала, про кого або чия пісенька лунала, знаходить тваринку на дотик у торбинці. При повторному виконанні мелодії музичний керівник спонукає дитину до підспівування та імітації, образних рухів, міміки, жестів героя.
Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень	Дитина емоційно реагує на музику, з бажанням, само-стійно та правильно знаходить об'єкт відповідно до музичної мелодії.
Середній рівень	Дитина реагує на музику, зіставляє звуки музики зі звуками навколишнього за додатковими запитаннями педагога.
Низький рівень	Не може зіставити музичні звуки із звуками навко-лишнього.


2. Розрізнення музичних іграшок-інструментів на слух за тем¬бром звучання, знання їх назв.

Гра "Що звучить?"
Мета: виявити вміння дітей розрізняти музичні іграшки-інстру-менти на слух за тембром звучання, знання їх назв (брязкальця, бубон, барабан, металофон, сопілка, дзвіночок).
Обладнання: музичні інструменти (барабан, бубон, металофон, сопілка, дзвіночок, брязкальце), ширма.
Методика проведення гри. Музичний керівник за ширмою грає на музичному інструменті та запитує у дитини: "Який музич¬ний інструмент звучить?"
Якщо дитина не може відповісти, музичний керівник ще раз пропонує послухати. Якщо й цього разу дитина не може назвати інструмент, то музичний керівник пропонує знайти серед музичних інструментів, які розкладені за ширмою, той, який звучав.
Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень	Дитина емоційно реагує на звучання інструментів, швидко, самостійно та правильно називає іграшку -інструмент, яка звучить.
Середній рівень	Дитина реагує на звучання інструментів, називає іграшку-інструмент, яка звучить після розглядання інструментів або за певною допомогою педагога.
Низький рівень	Дитина не може впізнати серед іграшок-інструментів ту, яка звучить, не знає їх назв.

3. Сприймання та розрізнення у музиці різних настроїв.

Гра "Сонечко і дощик"
Мета: виявляти вміння дітей сприймати та розрізняти різний характер музики (весела, сумна).
Обладнання: картки із зображенням сонечка - "весела" музика і хмаринки — "сумна" музика.
Музичний репертуар: "Сонечко", муз. М. Раухверга; "Прогу-лянка і дощик", муз. А. Філіпенка.
Методика проведення гри. Дітям роздають по дві картки із зображенням "сумної" хмаринки та "веселого" сонечка. Діти слуха-ють музичний твір, визначають характер музики (веселий або сум-ний), піднімають картку, що відповідає характеру музики.
Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень	Дитина емоційно реагує на музику, із бажанням, са-мостійно та правильно знаходить варіант картки.
Середній рівень	Дитина реагує на музику, має деякі сумніви під час відповіді, але після повторного прослуховування музики виконує завдання.
Низький рівень	Дитина не може визначити характер музики.

5.	Розрізнення музики за темпом та динамікою. 

Гра "Лялька танцює і відпочиває"
Мета: виявити вміння дітей розрізняти музику за темпом (швидка чи повільна), динамікою (голосна чи тиха).
Обладнання: лялька-іграшка.
Музичний матеріал: "Колискова", муз. Я. Степового; "Го¬пак", муз. Я. Степового.
Методика проведення гри. Дітям роздають іграшки-ляльки. Лунає музика. Якщо вона тиха, повільна, спокійна, лагідна - діти колишуть ляльку, а якщо швидка, гучна, весела, бадьора - діти танцю¬ють із нею.
Вправа з дзвониками (муз. 3. Хорошко)
Мета: виявити навички дітей відображати в рухах динамічні зміни у музиці (гучно, тихо).
Обладнання: дзвоники за кількістю дітей.
Методика проведення вправи. Діти стоять у колі обличчям до центру, в правій руці - дзвоник. Педагог пропонує дітям уважно послухати музику. На першу частину музики (тиха) - діти легко дзвонять у дзвоник у такт музики, на другу частину музики (голосна) - піднімають дзвоник високо над головою, гучно дзвонять.
Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень	Дитини з бажанням виконує завдання, вільно, правильно та емоційно виконує рухи.
Середній рівень	Дитина реагує на музику, правильно виконує завдання після повторного прослуховування музики.
Низький рівень	Дитина не може розрізняти музику за темпом та ди-намікою, рухи невпевнені.


СПІВИ

1. Звукоутворення та дикція.

Гра "Хто у гості прийшов?"
Мета: виявити вміння дітей співати природним голосом доступні за змістом пісні різного характеру в діапазоні "ре-ля", чітко вимовляти слова.
Обладнання: іграшки "котик" та "півник".
Музичний репертуар: українська народна пісня "Котику сірень¬кий", пісня "Півник", муз. В. Вітліна, сл. А. Пассової.
Методика проведення гри. Педагог запрошує дітей подивитися, хто до них у гості прийшов. Коли вітаються з котиком - звучить мелодія пісеньки "Котику сіренький", коли з півником - мелодія пісні "Півник". Педагог розповідає дітям, що тваринки прийшли послухати про себе пісеньки. До кого доторкнеться тваринка, треба заспівати пісеньку про цю тваринку.
Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень	Дитина емоційно реагує на музику, з бажанням, самостійно, без напруження, протяжно, не поспішаючи, співає природним голосом знайомі пісні різного характеру в діапазоні "ре-ля", чітко вимовляє слова.
Середній рівень	Дитина реагує на музику, співає природним голосом, проте співає повільно чи надто квапливо, слова вимовляє не завжди чітко.
Низький рівень	Дитина хвилюється під час співів, може лише промовляти деякі слова в пісні, слова вимовляє нечітко.



2. Чистота інтонацій, упізнавання знайомих пісень за мелодією.

Гра "Впізнай та заспівай пісеньку"
Мета: перевірити вміння дітей упізнавати знайомі пісеньки та передавати у співах мелодію.
Методика проведення гри.
I	етап. Педагог пропонує дитині прослухати по черзі декілька
знайомих мелодій пісень. Дитині необхідно згадати назву музичного
твору або якусь фразу з пісні.
II	етап. Педагог пропонує дитині проспівати знайому пісню за музичними фразами, виявляючи особливості вокальних навичок співати без напруження, протяжно, не поспішаючи, виразно вимовляючи слова.
Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень	Дитина емоційно реагує на музику, легко впізнає знайомі пісні за мелодією; з бажанням та правильно передає в співі мелодію пісні, чітко вимовляючи слова.
Середній рівень	Дитина реагує на музику, упізнає деякі знайомі пісні за мелодією; намагається правильно передати мелодію пісні в співі, не завжди чітко вимовляє слова.
Низький рівень	Дитина хвилюється, не може впізнати пісню за мело¬дією, не співає.


3. Спів в ансамблі.

Гра "Веселий концерт"
Мета: визначити навички дітей співати в ансамблі, не відстаючи й не випереджаючи один одного.
Методика проведення гри. Педагог поділяє дітей на невеликі групи та пропонує провести концерт. Кожна група дітей виконує знайому пісню з музичним супроводом.

Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень	Дитина з бажанням співає в ансамблі, починає спів разом після музичного вступу та разом закінчує, про-тягує довгі звуки в кінці музичних фраз.
Середній рівень	Дитина випереджає загальне звучання або відстає від нього.
Низький рівень	Дитина не може починати співати після музичного вступу та закінчувати співати в ансамблі.


МУЗИЧНО-РИТМІЧНІ РУХИ 

1. Почуття ритму (розрізнення та відтворення ритму).

Вправа "Дятел"
(сл. А. Фаткіна. муз. Н. Леві)
Мета: визначити навички дітей розрізняти та відтворювати ритм музичної мелодії.
Методика проведення вправи. Педагог співає пісню "Дятел", діти уважно слухають. Потім ще раз проспівує, як "стукав" дятел, а діти індивідуально за ним повторюють оплесками чи постукуван¬ням, передаючи ритмічний рисунок мелодії.
Можна ускладнювати завдання. Педагог пропонує відтворити за зразком та іншою мелодією інші найпростіші ритми оплесками чи постукуванням, ніби дятел.
Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень	Дитина емоційно, з бажанням виконує завдання, роз-різняє та правильно відтворює ритм різних, запропо-нованих педагогом музичних мелодій.
Середній рівень	Дитина з бажанням виконує завдання, відтворює ритм музичних мелодій після декількох прослуховувань та пояснень педагога.
Низький рівень	Дитина не може розрізняти та відтворювати ритм музичної мелодії.

2. Уміння рухатися відповідно до характеру музики.

Гра "Бігаємо-крокуємо-стрибаємо"
Музичний керівник обирає для обстеження одну із запропонованих ігор.
Мета: виявити вміння дітей рухатися відповідно до контрастних змін у музичному супроводі, ритмічно марширувати (спокійно, весело, бадьоро), бігати (весело, легко, дрібно), підстрибувати (як м'ячик).
Методика проведення гри. Педагог пропонує дітям уважно послухати музику та відповідно до її характеру виконувати рухи. Під музичний фраґмент маршу дітям треба енергійно крокувати у вільному напрямку, не штовхаючи один одного. Під веселу музику -легко й дрібно бігати на носочках, під веселий, грайливий музичний фраґмент - підстрибувати як м'ячик.
Завдання повторюють декілька разів.

Гра "Рухатись — відпочивати"
Мета: виявити вміння дітей рухатися відповідно до контрастних змін у музичному супроводі (марширування, біг, підстрибування).
Методика проведення гри. Педагог пропонує дітям уважно послухати музику та відповідно до її характеру виконувати рухи. Звучить музичний фраґмент маршу - діти енергійно крокують, на спокійну музику - діти присідають навпочіпки й підкладають долоні під щічку, відпочивають. Коли звучить весела, легка музика — діти весело, легко біжать на носочках один за одним, знову звучить спокійна музика - діти відпочивають. Потім лунає грайлива музика - діти підстрибують на місці. Гру повторюють декілька разів.
Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень	Дитина впевнено рухається та змінює характер рухів відповідно до характеру музики, добре орієнтується у просторі, рухи чіткі, емоційно забарвлені.
Середній рівень	Дитина з бажанням виконує рухи, але не завжди вчасно змінює характер рухів відповідно до характеру музики, рухи не завжди чіткі та впевнені.
Низький рівень	У дитини відсутній емоційний відгук та бажання виконувати музично-ритмічні рухи, слабо орієнтується у просторі, має труднощі у відтворенні рухів.

Гра "Стрибунці"
(муз. М. Сатуліної)
Мета: виявити вміння дітей рухатися відповідно до контраст-них змін у музичному супроводі.
Методика проведення гри. До початку гри на підлозі музич-ний керівник розкладає листя, потім пропонує дітям погуляти на "галявинці", слухаючи музику. На першу частину музики - діти-стрибунці скачуть по галявинці, на другу частину (накрапає дощик) -діти піднімають листочки та накриваються ними, як парасолькою, й весело дріботять ніжками, поки не залунає інша музична фраза.
Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень	Дитина впевнено рухається та змінює характер рухів відповідно до характеру музики, добре орієнтується у просторі, рухи чіткі, емоційно забарвлені.
Середній рівень	Дитина з бажанням виконує рухи, але не завжди вчасно змінює характер рухів відповідно до характеру музики, рухи не завжди чіткі та впевнені.
Низький рівень	У дитини відсутній емоційний відгук та бажання виконувати музично-ритмічні рухи, слабо орієнтується у просторі, має труднощі у відтворенні рухів.

3. Уміння починати рух після музичного чи словесного сигна¬лу; зупинятися із завершенням музичної частини; вільно рухатися у різних напрямках.

Гра "Пташки літають"
(муз. Г. Фріда)
Мета: виявити вміння дітей відчувати початок та кінець му-зики, відображати це в рухах; бігати невеличкими групами в різних напрямках та вказаному напрямку під легку, жваву музику.
Обладнання: два обручі-"хатинки", емблеми або шапочки пташок.
Методика проведення гри. Діти-"пташки" розміщуються у двох "хатинках". Педагог нагадує дітям про те, що пташки літають легко, нечутно, тому треба бігти навшпиньках, легко піднімаючи та опус¬каючи руки — "пташки змахують крилами". Як тільки залунала музика, діти вибігають зі своєї хатинки та вільно рухаються по залі. Коли музика перестає звучати, діти присідають. Знову лунає музика - діти вільно рухаються по залі. Музика закінчується - діти біжать до своїх "хатинок".
Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень	Дитина з бажанням відгукується на завдання, впевнено рухається в різних напрямках та за вказаним напрямком; починає рух після музичного чи словесного сигналу; зупиняється із завершенням музичної частини; рухи невимушені, емоційно забарвлені.
Середній рівень	Дитина з бажанням виконує рухи, але іноді наштовхується на інших дітей під час вільного бігу по залі, рухи не завжди чіткі та впевнені.
Низький рівень	У дитини відсутній емоційний відгук та бажання ви-конувати музично-ритмічні рухи, слабо орієнтується у просторі, має труднощі у відтворенні рухів.

4. Танцювальні рухи.

Гра з кольоровими хусточками
(українська народна мелодія в обробці Я. Степового) 
Мета: перевірити вміння дітей передавати характер танцю рухами (танцювальний біг, каблучок, притупи, розведення рук, змахування хусточкою, разом із дорослими кружляння в колі).
Обладнання: різноколірні хусточки (за кількістю дітей). 
Методика проведення гри. Педагог пропонує дітям (гру про-водять з невеликою кількістю дітей) взяти в руки хусточки. Потім педагог змахує хусточкою і співом кличе дітей стати в коло: Усі в коло скоріш біжіть, Хусточки ви покажіть. Хусточками помахаємо, Потанцюємо, заспіваємо.
Вихователь під музику показує танцювальні рухи, а діти по-вторюють.
Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень	Дитина з бажанням виконує музично-ритмічні рухи; знає та правильно передає характер танцю рухами (каблучок, притупи, розведення рук, змахування хусточкою, разом із дорослими кружляння в колі), рухи невимушені, емоційно забарвлені.
Середній рівень	Дитина з бажанням виконує рухи, але танцювальні рухи не завжди чіткі та впевнені.
Низький рівень	У дитини відсутнє бажання виконувати танцювальні рухи, не має навичок виконання танцювальних рухів, порушена координація рухів.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Діагностичне обстеження
музичного розвитку дітей
середнього та старшого дошкільного віку
http://narod.ru/disk/13649679000/%D0...D0%A2.rar.html

*Добавлено через 16 минут*
Таблицы к этой диагностике по всем группам
http://narod.ru/disk/13659448000/%D0...D0%B0.rar.html

mira834@rambler.ru

----------


## ИннаНичога

ПРОЛОНУЮ "Діагностичне обстеження музичного розвитку дітей дошкільного віку" по книзі  "Музичне виховання у дошкільному закладі",збірник методичних матеріалів /Упор. І.А. Романюк. - Тернопіль: Мандрівець, 2007. - 104 с. (Схвалено Вченою радою Миколаївського обласного інституту післядипломної педагогічної освіти
(протокол № 4 від 21. 12. 2006 р.)
У методичному збірнику розкрито змістову лінію "Мистецтво" Базового компонента дошкільної освіти в Україні; висвітлено основні завдання музичного виховання як складової художньо-естетичного розвитку дошкільнят; подано рекомендації щодо функцій завідувача, вихователя-методиста та музичного керівника дошкільного навчального закладу з питань організації музичного виховання; запропоновано планування навчально-виховної роботи з музичного виховання; сформульовано структуру та завдання музичних занять.
У збірнику представлені матеріали роботи творчої групи музичних
керівників дошкільних навчальних закладів міста Миколаєва з проблеми
"Діагностичне обстеження музичного розвитку дітей дошкільного віку".
Для інспекторів, методистів, завідувачів, вихователів-методистів,
музичних керівників дошкільних навчальних закладів, студентів.)

Діагностичне обстеження
музичного розвитку дітей
молодшого дошкільного віку

ПОКАЗНИКИ ТА КРИТЕРІЇ ОЦІНКИ МУЗИЧНОГО РОЗВИТКУ

Слухання 1. Порівняння музичних звуків зі звуками навколишнього се¬
редовища, розрізнення висоти звука.
2. Розрізнення музичних іграшок-інструментів на слух за тем¬
бром звучання, знання назв (брязкальця, бубон, барабан, мета¬
лофон, сопілка, дзвіночок).
3. Сприймання та розрізнення в музиці різних настроїв (весела,
сумна).
4. Розрізнення музики за темпом (швидка чи повільна), динамі¬
кою (голосна чи тиха).

Співи 1. Звукоутворення (співати природним голосом, без напруження,
протяжно, не поспішаючи доступні за змістом пісні різного ха¬
рактеру в діапазоні "ре-ля"); дикція (виразно вимовляти слова).
2.Чистота інтонацій (правильно передавати мелодію, жваво),
упізнавання знайомих пісень за мелодією.
3.Спів в ансамблі (злагоджено співати в ансамблі, не відстаю¬
чи та не випереджаючи один одного, починати та закінчувати
спів одночасно із музичним супроводом).
Музично-ритмічні рухи 1. Почуття ритму (розрізнення та відтворення ритму).
2. Відповідність рухів характеру музики: ритмічне марширу¬
вання (спокійно, весело, бадьоро), біг (весело, легко, дрібно), підстрибування (як м'ячик).
3. Початок рухів після музичного чи словесного сигналу; зупиня¬
тися із завершенням музичної частини; вільні рухи в різних на¬
прямках (врізнобіч, парами, ланцюжком, по колу, у "ворітця" тощо).
4. Танцювальні рухи. Упізнавання танцювальної мелодії гопач¬
ка, хороводу; уміння передавати характер танцю рухами (оплески, танцювальний біг, каблучок, притупи, розведення рук, змахуванням хусточкою, разом із дорослими кружляти в колі, у парі, збиратися докупи); вміння відповідати на музичний вступ поклоном, на закінчення частини - фіксованим рухом (пружинка).







СЛУХАННЯ

1. Порівняння музичних звуків зі звуками навколишнього се¬редовища, розрізнення висоти звука.

Гра "Чарівна торбинка"
(І варіант)
Мета: виявити вміння дітей порівнювати музичні звуки за
висотою і тембром звучання та зіставляти їх зі звуками навколиш¬
нього середовища. *
Обладнання: невелика кольорова торбинка, музичні інструменти (барабан, бубон, металофон, дзвіночок, брязкальце).
Методика проведення гри. Музичний керівник із чарівної тор-бинки дістає будь-який музичний інструмент, грає на ньому й запи-тує дитину: "Що нагадує цей музичний звук?"
Наприклад:
Барабан - Грім чи спів пташок?
Бубон - Шурхіт листя чи грім?
Металофон - Дощик чи вітер?
Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень Дитина емоційно реагує на музику, з бажанням, самостійно та правильно знаходить декілька прикладів звуків навколишнього відповідно до звуків музики, без додаткових запитань педагога.
Середній рівень Дитина реагує на музику, зіставляє звуки музики зі звуками навколишнього за додатковими запитаннями педагога.
Низький рівень Не може зіставити музичні звуки із звуками навколишнього.

Гра "Чарівна торбинка"
(II варіант)
Мета: виявити вміння дітей зіставляти звуки музики зі зву¬ками навколишнього середовища.
Обладнання: кольорова торбинка, іграшки-тварини (ведмідь, зайчик, лисичка, горобчик, півник).
Музичний репертуар: "Зайчик", муз. Ю. Рожавської; "Ведме-дик", муз. Я. Сидельникова; "Півник", "Горобчик", муз. В. Герчик або на вибір музичного керівника.
Методика проведення гри. Музичний керівник звертає увагу дітей на "чарівну" торбинку, в якій заховалася якась тваринка. Щоб дізнатися, хто сховався, треба послухати музику й відгадати. Дитина, яка впізнала, про кого або чия пісенька лунала, знаходить тваринку на дотик у торбинці. При повторному виконанні мелодії музичний керівник спонукає дитину до підспівування та імітації, образних рухів, міміки, жестів героя.
Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень Дитина емоційно реагує на музику, з бажанням, само-стійно та правильно знаходить об'єкт відповідно до музичної мелодії.
Середній рівень Дитина реагує на музику, зіставляє звуки музики зі звуками навколишнього за додатковими запитаннями педагога.
Низький рівень Не може зіставити музичні звуки із звуками навко-лишнього.


2. Розрізнення музичних іграшок-інструментів на слух за тем¬бром звучання, знання їх назв.

Гра "Що звучить?"
Мета: виявити вміння дітей розрізняти музичні іграшки-інстру-менти на слух за тембром звучання, знання їх назв (брязкальця, бубон, барабан, металофон, сопілка, дзвіночок).
Обладнання: музичні інструменти (барабан, бубон, металофон, сопілка, дзвіночок, брязкальце), ширма.
Методика проведення гри. Музичний керівник за ширмою грає на музичному інструменті та запитує у дитини: "Який музич¬ний інструмент звучить?"
Якщо дитина не може відповісти, музичний керівник ще раз пропонує послухати. Якщо й цього разу дитина не може назвати інструмент, то музичний керівник пропонує знайти серед музичних інструментів, які розкладені за ширмою, той, який звучав.
Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень Дитина емоційно реагує на звучання інструментів, швидко, самостійно та правильно називає іграшку -інструмент, яка звучить.
Середній рівень Дитина реагує на звучання інструментів, називає іграшку-інструмент, яка звучить після розглядання інструментів або за певною допомогою педагога.
Низький рівень Дитина не може впізнати серед іграшок-інструментів ту, яка звучить, не знає їх назв.

3. Сприймання та розрізнення у музиці різних настроїв.

Гра "Сонечко і дощик"
Мета: виявляти вміння дітей сприймати та розрізняти різний характер музики (весела, сумна).
Обладнання: картки із зображенням сонечка - "весела" музика і хмаринки — "сумна" музика.
Музичний репертуар: "Сонечко", муз. М. Раухверга; "Прогу-лянка і дощик", муз. А. Філіпенка.
Методика проведення гри. Дітям роздають по дві картки із зображенням "сумної" хмаринки та "веселого" сонечка. Діти слуха-ють музичний твір, визначають характер музики (веселий або сум-ний), піднімають картку, що відповідає характеру музики.
Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень Дитина емоційно реагує на музику, із бажанням, са-мостійно та правильно знаходить варіант картки.
Середній рівень Дитина реагує на музику, має деякі сумніви під час відповіді, але після повторного прослуховування музики виконує завдання.
Низький рівень Дитина не може визначити характер музики.

5. Розрізнення музики за темпом та динамікою. 

Гра "Лялька танцює і відпочиває"
Мета: виявити вміння дітей розрізняти музику за темпом (швидка чи повільна), динамікою (голосна чи тиха).
Обладнання: лялька-іграшка.
Музичний матеріал: "Колискова", муз. Я. Степового; "Го¬пак", муз. Я. Степового.
Методика проведення гри. Дітям роздають іграшки-ляльки. Лунає музика. Якщо вона тиха, повільна, спокійна, лагідна - діти колишуть ляльку, а якщо швидка, гучна, весела, бадьора - діти танцю¬ють із нею.
Вправа з дзвониками (муз. 3. Хорошко)
Мета: виявити навички дітей відображати в рухах динамічні зміни у музиці (гучно, тихо).
Обладнання: дзвоники за кількістю дітей.
Методика проведення вправи. Діти стоять у колі обличчям до центру, в правій руці - дзвоник. Педагог пропонує дітям уважно послухати музику. На першу частину музики (тиха) - діти легко дзвонять у дзвоник у такт музики, на другу частину музики (голосна) - піднімають дзвоник високо над головою, гучно дзвонять.
Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень Дитини з бажанням виконує завдання, вільно, правильно та емоційно виконує рухи.
Середній рівень Дитина реагує на музику, правильно виконує завдання після повторного прослуховування музики.
Низький рівень Дитина не може розрізняти музику за темпом та ди-намікою, рухи невпевнені.


СПІВИ

1. Звукоутворення та дикція.

Гра "Хто у гості прийшов?"
Мета: виявити вміння дітей співати природним голосом доступні за змістом пісні різного характеру в діапазоні "ре-ля", чітко вимовляти слова.
Обладнання: іграшки "котик" та "півник".
Музичний репертуар: українська народна пісня "Котику сірень¬кий", пісня "Півник", муз. В. Вітліна, сл. А. Пассової.
Методика проведення гри. Педагог запрошує дітей подивитися, хто до них у гості прийшов. Коли вітаються з котиком - звучить мелодія пісеньки "Котику сіренький", коли з півником - мелодія пісні "Півник". Педагог розповідає дітям, що тваринки прийшли послухати про себе пісеньки. До кого доторкнеться тваринка, треба заспівати пісеньку про цю тваринку.
Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень Дитина емоційно реагує на музику, з бажанням, самостійно, без напруження, протяжно, не поспішаючи, співає природним голосом знайомі пісні різного характеру в діапазоні "ре-ля", чітко вимовляє слова.
Середній рівень Дитина реагує на музику, співає природним голосом, проте співає повільно чи надто квапливо, слова вимовляє не завжди чітко.
Низький рівень Дитина хвилюється під час співів, може лише промовляти деякі слова в пісні, слова вимовляє нечітко.



2. Чистота інтонацій, упізнавання знайомих пісень за мелодією.

Гра "Впізнай та заспівай пісеньку"
Мета: перевірити вміння дітей упізнавати знайомі пісеньки та передавати у співах мелодію.
Методика проведення гри.
I етап. Педагог пропонує дитині прослухати по черзі декілька
знайомих мелодій пісень. Дитині необхідно згадати назву музичного
твору або якусь фразу з пісні.
II етап. Педагог пропонує дитині проспівати знайому пісню за музичними фразами, виявляючи особливості вокальних навичок співати без напруження, протяжно, не поспішаючи, виразно вимовляючи слова.
Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень Дитина емоційно реагує на музику, легко впізнає знайомі пісні за мелодією; з бажанням та правильно передає в співі мелодію пісні, чітко вимовляючи слова.
Середній рівень Дитина реагує на музику, упізнає деякі знайомі пісні за мелодією; намагається правильно передати мелодію пісні в співі, не завжди чітко вимовляє слова.
Низький рівень Дитина хвилюється, не може впізнати пісню за мело¬дією, не співає.


3. Спів в ансамблі.

Гра "Веселий концерт"
Мета: визначити навички дітей співати в ансамблі, не відстаючи й не випереджаючи один одного.
Методика проведення гри. Педагог поділяє дітей на невеликі групи та пропонує провести концерт. Кожна група дітей виконує знайому пісню з музичним супроводом.

Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень Дитина з бажанням співає в ансамблі, починає спів разом після музичного вступу та разом закінчує, про-тягує довгі звуки в кінці музичних фраз.
Середній рівень Дитина випереджає загальне звучання або відстає від нього.
Низький рівень Дитина не може починати співати після музичного вступу та закінчувати співати в ансамблі.


МУЗИЧНО-РИТМІЧНІ РУХИ 

1. Почуття ритму (розрізнення та відтворення ритму).

Вправа "Дятел"
(сл. А. Фаткіна. муз. Н. Леві)
Мета: визначити навички дітей розрізняти та відтворювати ритм музичної мелодії.
Методика проведення вправи. Педагог співає пісню "Дятел", діти уважно слухають. Потім ще раз проспівує, як "стукав" дятел, а діти індивідуально за ним повторюють оплесками чи постукуван¬ням, передаючи ритмічний рисунок мелодії.
Можна ускладнювати завдання. Педагог пропонує відтворити за зразком та іншою мелодією інші найпростіші ритми оплесками чи постукуванням, ніби дятел.
Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень Дитина емоційно, з бажанням виконує завдання, роз-різняє та правильно відтворює ритм різних, запропо-нованих педагогом музичних мелодій.
Середній рівень Дитина з бажанням виконує завдання, відтворює ритм музичних мелодій після декількох прослуховувань та пояснень педагога.
Низький рівень Дитина не може розрізняти та відтворювати ритм музичної мелодії.

2. Уміння рухатися відповідно до характеру музики.

Гра "Бігаємо-крокуємо-стрибаємо"
Музичний керівник обирає для обстеження одну із запропонованих ігор.
Мета: виявити вміння дітей рухатися відповідно до контрастних змін у музичному супроводі, ритмічно марширувати (спокійно, весело, бадьоро), бігати (весело, легко, дрібно), підстрибувати (як м'ячик).
Методика проведення гри. Педагог пропонує дітям уважно послухати музику та відповідно до її характеру виконувати рухи. Під музичний фраґмент маршу дітям треба енергійно крокувати у вільному напрямку, не штовхаючи один одного. Під веселу музику -легко й дрібно бігати на носочках, під веселий, грайливий музичний фраґмент - підстрибувати як м'ячик.
Завдання повторюють декілька разів.

Гра "Рухатись — відпочивати"
Мета: виявити вміння дітей рухатися відповідно до контрастних змін у музичному супроводі (марширування, біг, підстрибування).
Методика проведення гри. Педагог пропонує дітям уважно послухати музику та відповідно до її характеру виконувати рухи. Звучить музичний фраґмент маршу - діти енергійно крокують, на спокійну музику - діти присідають навпочіпки й підкладають долоні під щічку, відпочивають. Коли звучить весела, легка музика — діти весело, легко біжать на носочках один за одним, знову звучить спокійна музика - діти відпочивають. Потім лунає грайлива музика - діти підстрибують на місці. Гру повторюють декілька разів.
Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень Дитина впевнено рухається та змінює характер рухів відповідно до характеру музики, добре орієнтується у просторі, рухи чіткі, емоційно забарвлені.
Середній рівень Дитина з бажанням виконує рухи, але не завжди вчасно змінює характер рухів відповідно до характеру музики, рухи не завжди чіткі та впевнені.
Низький рівень У дитини відсутній емоційний відгук та бажання виконувати музично-ритмічні рухи, слабо орієнтується у просторі, має труднощі у відтворенні рухів.

Гра "Стрибунці"
(муз. М. Сатуліної)
Мета: виявити вміння дітей рухатися відповідно до контраст-них змін у музичному супроводі.
Методика проведення гри. До початку гри на підлозі музич-ний керівник розкладає листя, потім пропонує дітям погуляти на "галявинці", слухаючи музику. На першу частину музики - діти-стрибунці скачуть по галявинці, на другу частину (накрапає дощик) -діти піднімають листочки та накриваються ними, як парасолькою, й весело дріботять ніжками, поки не залунає інша музична фраза.
Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень Дитина впевнено рухається та змінює характер рухів відповідно до характеру музики, добре орієнтується у просторі, рухи чіткі, емоційно забарвлені.
Середній рівень Дитина з бажанням виконує рухи, але не завжди вчасно змінює характер рухів відповідно до характеру музики, рухи не завжди чіткі та впевнені.
Низький рівень У дитини відсутній емоційний відгук та бажання виконувати музично-ритмічні рухи, слабо орієнтується у просторі, має труднощі у відтворенні рухів.

3. Уміння починати рух після музичного чи словесного сигна¬лу; зупинятися із завершенням музичної частини; вільно рухатися у різних напрямках.

Гра "Пташки літають"
(муз. Г. Фріда)
Мета: виявити вміння дітей відчувати початок та кінець му-зики, відображати це в рухах; бігати невеличкими групами в різних напрямках та вказаному напрямку під легку, жваву музику.
Обладнання: два обручі-"хатинки", емблеми або шапочки пташок.
Методика проведення гри. Діти-"пташки" розміщуються у двох "хатинках". Педагог нагадує дітям про те, що пташки літають легко, нечутно, тому треба бігти навшпиньках, легко піднімаючи та опус¬каючи руки — "пташки змахують крилами". Як тільки залунала музика, діти вибігають зі своєї хатинки та вільно рухаються по залі. Коли музика перестає звучати, діти присідають. Знову лунає музика - діти вільно рухаються по залі. Музика закінчується - діти біжать до своїх "хатинок".
Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень Дитина з бажанням відгукується на завдання, впевнено рухається в різних напрямках та за вказаним напрямком; починає рух після музичного чи словесного сигналу; зупиняється із завершенням музичної частини; рухи невимушені, емоційно забарвлені.
Середній рівень Дитина з бажанням виконує рухи, але іноді наштовхується на інших дітей під час вільного бігу по залі, рухи не завжди чіткі та впевнені.
Низький рівень У дитини відсутній емоційний відгук та бажання ви-конувати музично-ритмічні рухи, слабо орієнтується у просторі, має труднощі у відтворенні рухів.

4. Танцювальні рухи.

Гра з кольоровими хусточками
(українська народна мелодія в обробці Я. Степового) 
Мета: перевірити вміння дітей передавати характер танцю рухами (танцювальний біг, каблучок, притупи, розведення рук, змахування хусточкою, разом із дорослими кружляння в колі).
Обладнання: різноколірні хусточки (за кількістю дітей). 
Методика проведення гри. Педагог пропонує дітям (гру про-водять з невеликою кількістю дітей) взяти в руки хусточки. Потім педагог змахує хусточкою і співом кличе дітей стати в коло: Усі в коло скоріш біжіть, Хусточки ви покажіть. Хусточками помахаємо, Потанцюємо, заспіваємо.
Вихователь під музику показує танцювальні рухи, а діти по-вторюють.
Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень Дитина з бажанням виконує музично-ритмічні рухи; знає та правильно передає характер танцю рухами (каблучок, притупи, розведення рук, змахування хусточкою, разом із дорослими кружляння в колі), рухи невимушені, емоційно забарвлені.
Середній рівень Дитина з бажанням виконує рухи, але танцювальні рухи не завжди чіткі та впевнені.
Низький рівень У дитини відсутнє бажання виконувати танцювальні рухи, не має навичок виконання танцювальних рухів, порушена координація рухів.

----------


## ИннаНичога

Діагностичне обстеження 
музичного розвитку дітей середньої групи

ПОКАЗНИКИ ТА КРИТЕРІЇ ОЦІНКИ МУЗИЧНОГО РОЗВИТКУ
СЛУХАННЯ	1.	Розрізнення музичних творів за жанрами (танок, марш, колискова).
2.	Визначення характеру (весела чи сумна), темпу (швидка чи повільна, динаміки (голосна чи тиха) музики.
3.	Поняття про структуру музичного твору (вступ та закінчення інстр-ної музики, відрізняє заспів від приспіву в піснях)
4.	Розрізнення висоти звуку.
СПІВИ	1.	Упізнавання знайомих пісень за мелодією (музична  пам'ять).
2.	Чистота інтонації (уміння правильно передавати мелодію у помірному темпі), вокальні навички: звукоутворення (вміння співати виразно, природним голосом, без напруження, плавно, різного характеру в діапазоні «ре-сі»), дикція (вимовляти виразно, правильно)
3.	Спів в ансамблі (вміння злагоджено співати в ансамблі, не відстаючи та не випереджаючи один одного, починати та закінчувати спів одночасно із музичним супроводом).
МУЗИЧНО-РИТМІЧНІ РУХИ	1.	Почуття ритму (рівномірно плескає в долоні, похитує головою, трясе брязкальцем; б’є в бубон, притупує каблучком, присідає).).
2.	Зміна темпу (рухатися пожвавлено, помірно, з прискоренням), динаміки (тихенько йти, гучно бігти); перешикування (з вільного розташування у коло і навпаки, рухатися парами в танцях та хороводах)
3.	Виконання танцювальних рухів: ставити ногу на п’ятку, носок вперед, напівсторону; притоптувати однією ногою або тупотіти обома; напівприсідання; плавно піднімати руки вгору, в сторону, вгору; відходити спиною; кружляти в парах, з правильною поставою; робити «вертушки» парами; рухи укр..нар танців.
4.	Творчість у рухах і пластиці: знаходити виразну міміку, власну пластику рук, тулуба які найбільш повно передають музично-руховий образ; вигадувати варіанти рухів знайомих забавлянок, ігор, хороводів («Ладки, ладки», «Дідусь садівник та козлята», «Городна-хороводна»), у завданнях типу»Придумай рух самостійно», у творчих танцях імпровізаціях («Я осіннє листя», «Зайчики в таночку», «Танок сніжинок» та ін..).
Гра на ДМІ	
1.	Розрізнення на слух звучання музичних інструментів у виконанні дорослих та в записі (цимбали, металофон, ксилофон, бубон, барабан, трикутник, маракас, ложки).

СЛУХАННЯ
1.	Розрізнення музичних творів за жанрами.
Гра «Пісня-танок-марш»
Мета:   виявити знання дітей про основні жанри музики, здатність розрізняти пісню, танок, марш.
Обладнання:  для кожної дитини картка з картону (21×7 см) поділена на  3 квадрати. На першому – діти, що співають, на другому – танцюють, на третьому – крокують з барабаном. Декілька кружечків.
Методика проведення гри:  Діти слухають п’єси різні за жанром, визначають жанр та закривають кружечками відповідне зображення.

Критерії оцінювання
Високий рівень	Дитина емоційно реагує на музику, з бажанням самостійно та правильно виконує завдання, самостійно називає жанр музики.
Середній рівень	Дитина реагує на музику, не завжди правильно називає жанр музики але знаходить відповідну картинку за  додатковими запитаннями педагога.
Низький рівень	Дитина не розрізняє музичні твори за жанрами..

2.	Визначення характеру  темпу  та  динаміки   музики.

Гра «Знайди, з якого віконця лунає музика»
Мета:   Визначити рівень знань дітей про різний характер музики (весела, сумна), вміння визначати темп (швидка, повільна) та динаміку (голосна, тиха) музики.
Обладнання:  площинний будиночок з шістьма віконечками. У верхніх двох намальовані сонечко та хмаринка, що умовно відповідає різному характерові музики (весела, сумна); у середніх двох віконцях – дитина біжить та йде, темп музики ( швидка, повільна); у нижніх – великий дзвіночок та маленький, динаміка музики (голосна, тиха).
Музичний репертуар:  за вибором муз. керівника.
Методика проведення гри: Педагог пропонує дітям уважно послухати музику та знайти з якого віконця може лунати музика, а потім розказати про музику.

Критерії оцінювання
Високий рівень	Дитина уважно слухає музику, розрізняє та називає засоби музичної виразності: характер, темп, динаміка музики.
Середній рівень	Дитина уважно слухає музику, знаходить відповідні картинки, але не завжди правильно називає засоби музичної виразності.
Низький рівень	Дитина не може розрізнити музичні твори за характером, темпом та динамікою.


3.	Поняття про структуру музичного твору.
Гра «Метелики»
Мета:   виявити знання дітей про структуру музичного твору, вміння виділяти вступ та закінчення твору, визначати, скільки частин має твір (1 чи 2).
Обладнання:   картка, на якій зображена галявина з квітками;площинні метелики.
Методика проведення гри:  Діти слухають музичний твір, визначають скільки у ньому частин (1 чи 20 за допомогою метеликів. Скільки частин має музичний твір, стільки прилітає на галявину метеликів.
Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень	Дитина швидко розуміє та з бажанням виконує завдання, самостійно та правильно визначає структуру твору, використовує в мові визначення структурних частин твору (вступу, закінчення, заспів та приспів)..
Середній рівень	Дитина вагається при визначенні структуру твору, потребує додаткового пояснення та повторення, після цього може правильно визначити структуру твору; не завжди правильно вживає музичні терміни..
Низький рівень	Дитина не розуміє структури музичного твору, не здатна самостійно визначити його структуру навіть після додаткового пояснення.


1.	Розрізнення висоти звуку.
Гра «Сходинки»
Мета:   визначити вміння дітей розрізняти висоту звуку та напрямок руху мелодії (вгору, униз).
Обладнання:   об’ємні сходинки та іграшка. Або дві картки на яких зображені сходинки та лялька, яка крокує вгору або вниз.
Методика проведення гри: діти слухають мелодію та визначають напрямок руху мелодії.
Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень	Дитина швидко та самостійно визначає напрямок руху мелодії, не помиляється й у визначенні напрямку руху незнайомої мелодії.
Середній рівень	Дитина визначає напрямок руху мелодії після декількох прослуховувань.
Низький рівень	Дитина не може визначити напрямок руху мелодії.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Діагностичне  обстеження  музичного   розвитку   дітей   старшої   групи
ПОКАЗНИКИ ТА КРИТЕРІЇ ОЦІНКИ МУЗИЧНОГО РОЗВИТКУ
СЛУХАННЯ	1. Розрізнення музичних творів за жанрами (пісня, колискова пісня, танок, марш), музична пам'ять.                                                                                                                                                                               2. Визначення характеру музики (спокійна, весела, урочиста, сум¬на, ніжна, ігрова, легка, рухлива, грайлива, жвава тощо); темпу(швидкий, повільний, рухливий, спокійний, плавний) та динамі¬ки (голосна та тиха, помірно-голосна та помірно-тиха).                                                                                3. Поняття про структуру музичного твору (вміння визначати вступ та закінчення інструментальної програмної музики, відрізняти заспів від приспіву в піснях).                                                          4. Розрізнення висоти звуку.
СПІВИ	1. Чистота інтонацій (вміння правильно передавати мелодію в темпі жвавого маршу), упізнавання знайомих пісень за мело¬дією; вокальні навички: звукоутворення (вміння співати ви¬разно, без напруження, плавно, легким звуком пісні різного ха¬рактеру в діапазоні "ре-сі") та дикція (вимовляти слова чітко).                                                                                                                             2. Визначення напрямку руху мелодії.                                                                                                                                   3. Спів в ансамблі (вміння злагоджено співати в ансамблі, не
відстаючи та, не випереджаючи один одного, починати та закін¬чувати спів одночасно з музичним супроводом).                                                                                                                                             4. Пісенна творчість. Звуконаслідування (тваринам, птахам, му¬зичним інструментам, транспорту), імпровізація кінцівки мелодій дитячих пісень, вигадування найпростіших мотивів, музичні за¬питання та відповіді, виконання пісень у заданому характері (заспівати ласкаво, ніжно, жалібно, грайливо, завзято, погрозли¬во, урочисто і т. п.).
МУЗИЧНО-РИТМІЧНІ РУХИ	1. Почуття ритму.                                                                                                                                                2.Виконання основних видів рухів відповідно до характеру
музики: темп, динаміка, орієнтування у просторі (вміння ходити бадьоро, урочисто, м'яко, плавно, з носка широко; стрибати з ноги на ногу, робити підскоки із просуванням уперед, виконувати прямий та боковий галоп; бігати швидко, повільно, легко, сильно, м'яко, обережно, стрімко).                                                                                                                                                                             3. Виконання танцювальних рухів (крок польки;  змінним крок; приставний крок із присіданням, крок із притупуванням; заводити "шума", вивертати коло, вести криву лінію, бігунець, колупалочка, присідання з викидом ніг тощо); різноманітні рухи руками (плавні та напружені, м'які та тверді, широкі та м'які); пластичне інтонування - відтворення характеру танцю основним рухом (легкість польки — підскоком, галопом, запальність гопака — зальотним бігом), настрій виразною мімікою, пластикою рук, нескладний ритмічний малюнок — потрійними оплесками і притулами, зміну музичних речень і фраз - швидкою зміною рухів (притупи - "вірьовочка", "тропітка" — "чесанка").                                                                                                                                                                             4. Творчість у рухах і пластиці. Варіювання елементами нп
родних і сучасних танцювальних рухів, імпровізація (веселі
танцюристи, різна городина, іграшкові солдатики). Вигадування музично-пластичних образів веселих клоунів, чарівника-Мороза, півня-танцюриста, творчі танці імпровізації "Хуртовина","Вигадливі чобіточки", "Весняні струмочки", "Вальс-настрііі" тощо.
Гра на ДМІ	1.	Розрізнення на слух звучання музичних інструментів у
виконанні дорослих та в записі (цимбали, фортепіано, скрипки, флейта, сопілка).                                                 2. Володіння прийомами гри на дитячих музичних інструментах (як тримати інструмент; як видобувати звуки пальцями, медіатором, молоточками, не пошкоджуючи струн, клавіш; якграти, користуючись "транспарантами" чи цифровою системою позначення звуків), відтворення різних ритмів на ударних інструментах.                                                                                           3. Гра в ансамблі пісень, мелодій, які побудовані в межах трьох-п'яти звуків на поступових ходах чи невеличких  інтервалах 

СЛУХАННЯ

ПОКАЗНИКИ ТА КРИТЕРІЇ ОЦІНКИ МУЗИЧНОГО РОЗВИТКУ

1. Розрізнення музичних творів за жанрами (пісня, колискова пісня, танок, марш), музична пам'ять.                                                                                                                                                                               
2. Визначення характеру музики (спокійна, весела, урочиста, сум¬на, ніжна, ігрова, легка, рухлива, грайлива, жвава тощо); темпу(швидкий, повільний, рухливий, спокійний, плавний) та динамі¬ки (голосна та тиха, помірно-голосна та помірно-тиха).                                                                                
3. Поняття про структуру музичного твору (вміння визначати вступ та закінчення інструментальної програмної музики, відрізняти заспів від приспіву в піснях).                                                          
4. Розрізнення висоти звуку.

1. Розрізнення музичних творів за жанрами, музична пам'ять.

Гра "Музичний годинник"

Мета: 
виявити знання дітей про жанри музики (пісня, пісня-колисанка, танок, марш); рівень музичної пам'яті (впізнавання зна¬йомих музичних творів за мелодією).
Обладнання: 
"годинник" квадратної форми з однією стрілкою. По периметру годинника розташовані прозорі кишені, у які вклада¬ються картки із зображеннями-символами різних жанрів музики.
Методика проведення гри. 
Лунає музика. Дитина згадує, як називається цей музичний твір, потім визначає, який це твір за жан¬ром, та повертає стрілку до відповідної картинки.
Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень

Дитина емоційно реагує на музику, з бажанням, само¬стійно та правильно згадує назву музичного твору, легко знаходить картинку-символ жанру музики.
Середній рівень

Дитина емоційно реагує на музику, за незначною до¬помогою музичного керівника згадує назву твору, але виникають труднощі у визначенні жанру музики.
Низький рівень

Дитина не розрізняє музичні твори за жанрами та особливостями виконання.

2. Визначення характеру, темпу та динаміки музики. 
Гра "Чарівна музична квіточка"
Мета: 
перевірити вміння дітей визначати характер, темп та ди¬наміку музичного твору, використовувати в мовленні музичні терміни
Обладнання: 
квітка із прозорими кишенями на пелюстках, у які вкладають предметні картки із зображеннями сонечка, хмарки, дощу, маленьких та великих дзвоників, метелика, літака, ракети тощо.
Методика проведення гри. 
Музичний керівник пропонує ди¬тині уважно прослухати музику та знайти картинку, яка відповідає характеру музики. Дитина, прослухавши музику, вибирає картинку, вкладає в кишеню на пелюстці чарівної квіточки та розповідає про характер та засоби виразності музичного твору.
Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень
	Дитина зацікавлено виконує завдання, самостійно ти правильно визначає характер та засоби виразності музичного твору; розповідаючи про твір, дитина вільно вживає музичні терміни 
Середній рівень
	Дитина з бажанням виконує завдання, однак, при визначенні характеру музики потребує допомоги до¬рослого: повторення та пояснення; не впевнена у виз¬начені засобів музичної виразності; не завжди правильно вживає музичні терміни.
Низький рівень
	Дитина не може визначити характер музики, засоби музичної виразності, музичний словник обмежений; дитина не здатна до 
самостійності.

3. Поняття про структуру музичного твору.

Гра "Різноколірні кубики"
Мета: 
виявити знання дітей про структуру музичного твору, вміння виділяти вступ та закінчення твору, визначати, скільки час тин має твір (2 чи 3).
Обладнання: 
8 кубиків; чотири сторони кожного кубика роа фарбовані в різні кольори (червоний, синій, жовтий, зелений) длн позначення різних структурних частин музичного твору. На дві сто рони кубика наносять значки: прямокутник, який позначає музич ний вступ, кружечок - закінчення.
Методика проведення гри.
І етап. Педагог виконує п'єсу, яка містить три частини, д« перша та третя повторюються, а друга - контрастна за характером При повторному виконанні п'єси дитині необхідно викласти кубики так, щоб верхні сторони першого та третього кубика були однакові за кольором, а в другого - інша.
ІІ етап. Педагог виконує п'єсу. Якщо п'єса має вступ, то спочатку дитині необхідно викласти кубик, на верхній стороні якого г прямокутник, потім викласти стільки кубиків, скільки частин мін п'єса. Якщо є музичне закінчення, то останнім треба покласти кубик, на верхній стороні якого є кружечок

Високий рівень
	Дитина швидко розуміє та з бажанням виконує зав¬дання, самостійно та правильно визначає структуру твору, використовує в мовленні визначення структур¬них частин твору (вступ, закінчення, заспів та приспів).
Середній рівень
	Дитина вагається при визначенні структури музич¬ного твору, потребує додаткового пояснення та по¬вторення, після цього може правильно визначити структуру твору; не завжди правильно вживає му¬зичні терміни
Низький рівень
	Дитина не розрізняє музичні твори за структурою, не здатна самостійно визначити його структуру навіть після додаткового пояснення.

4. Розрізнення висоти звуку.
Гра "Чия хатка?"
Мета: 
виявити вміння дітей розрізняти контрастні звучання та відтворювати їх.
Обладнання:
 великий, середній та маленький дзвіночок. 
Методика проведення гри.
 Педагог пропонує дитині показа¬ти, як нявкає кіт (низький звук), кицька (дещо вищий звук) чи кошеня (високий звук). Запитує в дітей, хто може нявкати — кіт, кішка або кошеня, коли звучить великий дзвіночок, середній та ма¬ленький.
Діти присідають за стільчиками - "хатками", які розставлені по колу на великій відстані один від одного. Педагог каже: Куди ж наш Микола (наша Оленка) піде? Туди, де муркоче кіт, Або туди, де співає кішка, А може, туди, де спросоння, Солодко нявчить кошеня?
Дитина, яку назвав педагог, проходить уздовж стільців, стукає по одному з них і питає: "Хто в хатинці живе?" У цей час педагог дзвонить у дзвіночок, а той, хто сидить за стільцем, "нявкає", відтво¬рюючи, залежно від висоти звучання дзвіночка, голос кота, кішки або кошеняти. Ведучий з'ясовує, чи правильно дитина відтворила звук та займає "хатку".
Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень
	Дитина зацікавлено виконує завдання, самостійно ти правильно визначає характер та засоби виразності музичного твору; розповідаючи про твір, дитина вільно вживає музичні терміни 
Середній рівень
	Дитина з бажанням виконує завдання, однак, при визначенні характеру музики потребує допомоги до¬рослого: повторення та пояснення; не впевнена у виз¬начені засобів музичної виразності; не завжди правильно вживає музичні терміни.
Низький рівень
	Дитина не може визначити характер музики, засоби музичної виразності, музичний словник обмежений; дитина не здатна до 
самостійності.

СПІВИ

ПОКАЗНИКИ ТА КРИТЕРІЇ ОЦІНКИ МУЗИЧНОГО РОЗВИТКУ

1. Чистота інтонацій (вміння правильно передавати мелодію в темпі жвавого маршу), упізнавання знайомих пісень за мело¬дією; вокальні навички: звукоутворення (вміння співати ви¬разно, без напруження, плавно, легким звуком пісні різного ха¬рактеру в діапазоні "ре-сі") та дикція (вимовляти слова чітко).

----------


## ИннаНичога

2. Визначення напрямку руху мелодії.   

3. Спів в ансамблі (вміння злагоджено співати в ансамблі, не
відстаючи та, не випереджаючи один одного, починати та закін-чувати спів одночасно з музичним супроводом).         

4. Пісенна творчість. Звуконаслідування (тваринам, птахам, му-зичним інструментам, транспорту), імпровізація кінцівки мелодій дитячих пісень, вигадування найпростіших мотивів, музичні за-питання та відповіді, виконання пісень у заданому характері (заспівати ласкаво, ніжно, жалібно, грайливо, завзято, погрозли¬во, урочисто і т. п.).

1. Чистота інтонацій, упізнавання знайомих пісень за мело дією; вокальні навички.
Вправа "Спів по фразах"
Мета: 
перевірити якість виконання дітьми знайомих пісень, уміння правильно впізнавати пісню та інтонаційно правильно перо давати у співах її мелодію.
Методика проведення вправи.
I.	етап. Педагог пропонує дитині прослухати по черзі декілька
знайомих мелодій пісень. Дитині необхідно згадати назву твору або
якусь фразу з пісні.

II. етап. Педагог пропонує дитині проспівати знайому пісню за
музичними фразами, виявляючи особливості вокальних навичок співати виразно, без напруження, плавно, легким звуком, чітко артикулюючи слова.

Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень

Дитина легко впізнає та називає музичні твори, за¬пропоновані педагогом, із бажанням та виразно вико¬нує пісню (передає характер, динамічні відтінки) без напруження, плавно, легким звуком, чітко артикулю¬ючи слова.
Середній рівень

Дитина впізнає декілька знайомих пісеньок, запропо¬нованих педагогом, не завжди чисто інтонує, має деякі труднощі у виразному виконанні пісні (характер, ди¬намічні відтінки).
Низький рівень

У дитини не розвинені навички чистого інтонування, дитина не вміє передавати у співах характер звучан¬ня та динамічні відтінки музичного твору.

2. Визначення напрямку руху мелодії.
ПРОДОВЖЕННЯ 

Гра "Музична драбинка"

Мета: 
визначити вміння дітей сприймати та розрізняти по¬слідовність у трьох, чотирьох, п'яти ступенях ладу.
Обладнання:  
два комплекти карток. Один комплект із сходин¬ками, другий — із кольоровими кружечками.
Комплект із сходинками:  
на 1 картці намальовані три сходинки вгору;
на 2 — три сходинки вниз;
на 3 — чотири сходинки вгору;
на 4 — чотири сходинки вниз;
на 5 — п'ять сходинок вгору;
на 6 — п'ять сходинок вниз.
Комплект із кольоровими кружечками:
1 картка — три кружечки одного кольору, які розташовані зліва
направо по косій вгору;
2 — три кружечки, які розташовані вниз по косій.
Аналогічно виготовлені картки із чотирма, п'ятьма кружечками.

Методика проведення гри. 
Картки зі сходинками роздають дітям. Картки із кружечками - у педагога. Він показує дітям по черзі картки із кружечками, діти знаходять, у кого картка з відповід¬ними сходинками, та співають послідовно відповідні звуки. По¬слідовність звуків можна також програвати на металофоні.


Критерії оцінювання
Високий рівень

Дитина розрізняє звуки за висотою в межах кварти, правильно визначає напрямок руху мелодії.
Середній рівень

Дитина розрізняє звуки за висотою в межах октави, виникають труднощі у визначенні напрямку руху ме¬лодії.
Низький рівень

Дитина не розрізняє звуки за висотою, не може ви¬значити напрямок руху мелодії.


3. Спів в ансамблі.

Вправа "Веселий концерт"

Мета: 
перевірити вміння дітей співати в ансамблі: разом з усіма починати й закінчувати пісню, співати помірно-голосно й тихо та в різних темпах.
Методика проведення вправи. Педагог пропонує невеликій групі дітей виконати знайому пісню із супроводом чи без нього

Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень

Дитина з бажанням співає в ансамблі, правильно пе¬редає мелодію як з супроводом, так і без нього, разом з усіма починає та закінчує пісню, при зміні темпу мелодії не збивається.

Середній рівень

Дитина іноді випереджає чи відстає від загального звучання або має навички разом з усіма починати та закінчувати пісню, але намагається перекричати інших, має труднощі у співах без музичного супроводу.

Низький рівень

Дитина випереджає та відстає від загального звучан¬ня, мелодію передає довільно, не може співати без су¬проводу..

4. Пісенна творчість.

Гра "Гра-опера"
("Весела (сумна) опера")

Мета: 
перевірити здібності дітей щодо вокальної імпровізації, звуконаслідування.
Методика проведення гри. 
Музичний керівник співає запи¬тання, дитина повинна проспівати відповідь, або педагог співає по¬чаток музичної фрази, а дитина повинна придумати її закінчення, проспівати як пташка, як тваринка, як машина тощо.

Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень

Дитина із задоволенням виконує завдання, імпрові¬зує закінчення музичних фраз та вигадує найпростіші мотиви.

Середній рівень

Дитина з бажанням виконує завдання, але, закінчую¬чи музичну фразу, повторює мелодію, задану дорослим, має труднощі у придумуванні найпростіших мотивів

Низький рівень

Дитина не виявляє інтересу до виконання завдань, не здатна до творчої імпровізації.

МУЗИЧНО-РИТМІЧНІ РУХИ

ПОКАЗНИКИ ТА КРИТЕРІЇ ОЦІНКИ МУЗИЧНОГО РОЗВИТКУ
1. Почуття ритму.                                                                                                                                                
2.Виконання основних видів рухів відповідно до характеру
музики: темп, динаміка, орієнтування у просторі (вміння ходити бадьоро, урочисто, м'яко, плавно, з носка широко; стрибати з ноги на ногу, робити підскоки із просуванням уперед, виконувати прямий та боковий галоп; бігати швидко, повільно, легко, сильно, м'яко, обережно, стрімко).                                                                                                                                                                             
3. Виконання танцювальних рухів (крок польки;  змінним крок; приставний крок із присіданням, крок із притупуванням; заводити "шума", вивертати коло, вести криву лінію, бігунець, колупалочка, присідання з викидом ніг тощо); різноманітні рухи руками (плавні та напружені, м'які та тверді, широкі та м'які); пластичне інтонування - відтворення характеру танцю основним рухом (легкість польки — підскоком, галопом, запальність гопака — зальотним бігом), настрій виразною мімікою, пластикою рук, нескладний ритмічний малюнок — потрійними оплесками і притулами, зміну музичних речень і фраз - швидкою зміною рухів (притупи - "вірьовочка", "тропітка" — "чесанка").                                                                                                                                                                             
4. Творчість у рухах і пластиці. Варіювання елементами на-
родних і сучасних танцювальних рухів, імпровізація (веселі
танцюристи, різна городина, іграшкові солдатики). Вигадування музично-пластичних образів веселих клоунів, чарівника-Мороза, півня-танцюриста, творчі танці імпровізації "Хуртовина","Вигадливі чобіточки", "Весняні струмочки", "Вальс-настрііі" тощо.

1. Почуття ритму.
Гра "Музичні кола"
Мета:
 виявити рівень розвитку ритмічного слуху, вміння відтво¬рювати ритмічний малюнок різними засобами.
Обладнання: 
різноколірні круги (круг, поділений навпіл; круг поділений на три рівні частини;  круг поділений навпіл, одна з половин поділена на дві рівні частини; круг поділений навпіл, одна з половин поділена на три рівні частини).

Методика проведення гри. 
Педагог показує дітям один із кругів. Відповідно до малюнка діти повинні поплескати, проспівати чи протупати відповідний ритм. Наприклад, якщо на малюнку три рівних частини, треба зробити три рівних за довжиною оплески.
Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень
	Дитина швидко розуміє, з інтересом та емоційно ви¬конує завдання, правильно відтворює різні ритмічні малюнки засобами співу, танцювальних рухів.

Середній рівень
	Дитина з бажанням виконує завдання, але не завжди правильно передає ритмічний малюнок, потребує не¬значної допомоги дорослого (повторне прослуховування музики) під час відтворення 
ритмічного малюнку різни¬ми засобами.

Низький рівень
	Дитина не може відтворювати ритмічний малюнок ні¬якими засобами.

2. Виконання основних видів рухів.

Вправа "Штрихи в музиці"
Мета: 
перевірити вміння дітей виконувати основні види рухів, змінювати рухи зі зміною музичного супроводу.
Методика проведення вправи. 
Діти рухаються по колу під музику. Під час "легато" - йдуть по колу, під час "стакато" - роб¬лять підскоки на двох ногах із просуванням уперед. Під час зміни темпу змінюється характер руху. Із прискоренням діти переходять на біг, з уповільненням — йдуть приставним кроком уперед. Музич¬ний супровід і відповідні до нього рухи можна змінювати.
Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень

Дитина емоційно відгукується та з бажанням вико¬нує основні рухи; впевнено рухається та змінює ха¬рактер рухів відповідно до темпу, добре орієнтується у просторі; рухи чіткі, емоційно забарвлені.

Середній рівень

Дитина емоційно відгукується та з бажанням вико¬нує основні види рухів, але рухи не завжди чіткі та впевнені.

Низький рівень

У дитини відсутній емоційний відгук та бажання ви¬конувати музично-ритмічні рухи, не орієнтується у просторі, має труднощі у відтворенні рухів.



3. Виконання танцювальних рухів, пластичне інтонування.

Гра "Котилася торба"
Мета: 
перевірити вміння дітей виконувати танцювальні рухи: крок польки; змінний крок; приставний крок із присіданням, крок із притупуванням; боковий галоп, бігунець, колупалочка тощо; вміння відтворювати характер танцю, ритмічний малюнок. Обладнання: невелика яскрава торбинка.
Методика проведення гри. 
Діти стоять по колу та передають торбинку зі словами:
Котилася торба З високого горба. Кому торба попаде, Той таночок заведе.
Дитина, у якої залишилася торбинка, виходить у середину кола та виконує під музичний супровід знайомі танцювальні рухи.

Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень

Дитина емоційно відгукується та з бажанням вико¬нує танцювальні рухи, легко впізнає знайому мело¬дію, впевнено та правильно виконує танцювальні рухи. Рухи чіткі, емоційно забарвлені.

Середній рівень

Дитина з бажанням виконує танцювальні рухи, але рухи не завжди чіткі та впевнені, недостатні вміння у пластичному інтонуванні.
Низький рівень

У дитини відсутній емоційний відгук та бажання ви¬конувати музично-ритмічні рухи, не орієнтується у про¬сторі, має труднощі у відтворенні рухів.

4. Творчість у рухах та пластиці.

Гра "Упізнай, хто це?"

Мета: 
перевірити здатність дітей створювати музично-ігрові образи.
Обладнання: картки із зображенням різних казкових героїв.

Методика проведення гри. 
Дитина бере картку із зображен¬ням, показує музичному керівникові. Він добирає мелодію відповід¬но до характеру персонажа з народної, класичної або сучасної музи¬ки, програє її. Дитина спочатку рухами передає ігровий образ так, щоб інші діти могли впізнати героя, який був зображений на кар¬тинці, а потім придумує під музику танок для героя.

Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень

Дитина з бажанням та легко вигадує музично-плас¬тичні образи, емоційно передає їх, варіює елементами народних та сучасних танцювальних рухів.
Середній рівень

Дитина емоційно відгукується на завдання, але має недостатні вміння передавати пластичними рухами образи, має труднощі у відображенні танцювальними рухами характеру та настрою музики.
Низький рівень

У дитини відсутній емоційний відгук та бажання ви¬конувати творчі музично-ритмічні рухи, слабка рух¬лива пам'ять.

ГРА НА ДИТЯЧИХ МУЗИЧНИХ ІНСТРУМЕНТАХ

ПОКАЗНИКИ ТА КРИТЕРІЇ ОЦІНКИ МУЗИЧНОГО РОЗВИТКУ

1.	Розрізнення на слух звучання музичних інструментів у
виконанні дорослих та в записі (цимбали, фортепіано, скрипки, флейта, сопілка).   

2. Володіння прийомами гри на дитячих музичних інструментах (як тримати інструмент; як видобувати звуки пальцями, медіатором, молоточками, не пошкоджуючи струн, клавіш; як грати, користуючись "транспарантами" чи цифровою системою позначення звуків), відтворення різних ритмів на ударних інструментах.    

3. Гра в ансамблі пісень, мелодій, які побудовані в межах трьох-п'яти звуків на поступових ходах чи невеличких  інтервалах

1. Розрізнення на слух звучання музичних інструментів у ви¬конанні дорослих та в записі.

Гра "Відгадай, на чому граю"
Мета: 
виявити здібності дітей у розрізнянні на слух за тембром звучання музичні інструменти (цимбали, фортепіано, скрипка, флейта, сопілка).

Обладнання:
 магнітофон, аудіозапис звучання музичних інстру¬ментів, картки із зображенням музичних інструментів.

Методика проведення гри.
 Педагог по черзі включає запис звучання різних інструментів, а дитині необхідно відгадати, на якому музичному інструменті грає музикант.
Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень
	Дитина емоційно сприймає музику, за першими зву¬ками легко визначає назву музичного інструменту.

Середній рівень
	Дитина з бажанням відгукується на завдання, після програвання може показати на малюнку інструмент, який звучав, проте плутає назви музичних інстру¬ментів.

Низький рівень
	Дитина не може на слух визначити, який музичний інструмент звучить.


2. Володіння прийомами гри, відтворення різних ритмів на ударних інструментах.

Вправа "Спробуй повтори"
Мета: 
виявити рівень володіння дітьми прийомами гри на ди¬тячих музичних інструментах (правильно витрачати дихання, граючи на тіолах, дудочках; знаходити зручну аплікатуру, граючи н:і клавішних; приглушувати звучання тарілок, трикутників; правильно тримати руки, граючи на бубні, барабані, струшуючи маракасами, кастаньєтами), вміння добирати на слух ритмічний малюнок добре знайомих пісень.
Обладнання: 
дитячі музичні інструменти (металофон, трикум ник, цитри, барабан, бубон, тріола, дудочка, маракаси, кастаньєти), лялька

Методика проведення вправи. 
Дитині пропонують навчити ляльку грати на дитячих музичних інструментах (цитра, металофон , дудочка тощо). Під час "навчання" ляльки дитина показує свої навички гри на музичних інструментах.
Критерії оцінювання
Високий рівень
	Дитина з бажанням виконує завдання, правильно добирає на слух ритмічний малюнок добре знайомих пісень, знає прийоми гри на всіх пропонованих му¬зичних інструментах.

Середній рівень
	Дитина з бажанням виконує завдання, намагається добирати на слух ритмічний малюнок добре знайомої пісеньки, недостатньо володіє прийомами гри на му¬зичних інструментах.
Низький рівень
	Дитина не може на слух відтворити на музичному інструменті знайому пісеньку, відсутні навички гри на музичних інструментах.

3. Гра в ансамблі.

Вправа "Оркестр"
Мета: 
виявити рівень умінь дітей грати в ансамблі, слухати один одного та музичний супровід дорослого.
Методика проведення вправи. 
Дітей об'єднують у групи. Одна із груп виконує невеличку п'єсу в оркестрі для інших дітей. Інші групи намагаються повторити цю п'єсу в своїй групі.

Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень

Дитина з бажанням грає в ансамблі, вміє слухати інших та правильно виконує свою музичну партію.

Середній рівень

Дитина має навички гри в ансамблі, але не завжди може співвідносити свою гру із грою учасників ансамблю.

Низький рівень

Дитина не має інтересу до виконання завдань, мело¬дію передає довільно.

----------


## ИннаНичога

Діагностичне  обстеження  музичного   розвитку   дітей   середньої   групи
ПОКАЗНИКИ ТА КРИТЕРІЇ ОЦІНКИ МУЗИЧНОГО РОЗВИТКУ
СЛУХАННЯ	
1.	Розрізнення музичних творів за жанрами (танок, марш, колискова).
2.	Визначення характеру (весела чи сумна), темпу (швидка чи повільна, динаміки (голосна чи тиха) музики.
3.	Поняття про структуру музичного твору (вступ та закінчення інстр-ної музики, відрізняє заспів від приспіву в піснях)
4.	Розрізнення висоти звуку.
СПІВИ	
1.	Упізнавання знайомих пісень за мелодією (музична  пам'ять).
2.	Чистота інтонації (уміння правильно передавати мелодію у помірному темпі), вокальні навички: звукоутворення (вміння співати виразно, природним голосом, без напруження, плавно, різного характеру в діапазоні «ре-сі»), дикція (вимовляти виразно, правильно)
3.	Спів в ансамблі (вміння злагоджено співати в ансамблі, не відстаючи та не випереджаючи один одного, починати та закінчувати спів одночасно із музичним супроводом).

МУЗИЧНО-РИТМІЧНІ РУХИ	
1.	Почуття ритму (рівномірно плескає в долоні, похитує головою, трясе брязкальцем; б’є в бубон, притупує каблучком, присідає).).
2.	Зміна темпу (рухатися пожвавлено, помірно, з прискоренням), динаміки (тихенько йти, гучно бігти); перешикування (з вільного розташування у коло і навпаки, рухатися парами в танцях та хороводах)
3.	Виконання танцювальних рухів: ставити ногу на п’ятку, носок вперед, напівсторону; притоптувати однією ногою або тупотіти обома; напівприсідання; плавно піднімати руки вгору, в сторону, вгору; відходити спиною; кружляти в парах, з правильною поставою; робити «вертушки» парами; рухи укр..нар танців.
4.	Творчість у рухах і пластиці: знаходити виразну міміку, власну пластику рук, тулуба які найбільш повно передають музично-руховий образ; вигадувати варіанти рухів знайомих забавлянок, ігор, хороводів («Ладки, ладки», «Дідусь садівник та козлята», «Городна-хороводна»), у завданнях типу»Придумай рух самостійно», у творчих танцях імпровізаціях («Я осіннє листя», «Зайчики в таночку», «Танок сніжинок» та ін..).

Гра на ДМІ	
1.	Розрізнення на слух звучання музичних інструментів у виконанні дорослих та в записі (цимбали, металофон, ксилофон, бубон, барабан, трикутник, маракас, ложки).

СЛУХАННЯ

ПОКАЗНИКИ ТА КРИТЕРІЇ ОЦІНКИ МУЗИЧНОГО РОЗВИТКУ

1. Розрізнення музичних творів за жанрами (танок, марш, колискова).


2. Визначення характеру (весела чи сумна), темпу (швидка чи повільна, динаміки (голосна чи тиха) музики.

3. Поняття про структуру музичного твору (вступ та закінчення інструментальної музики, відрізняє заспів від приспіву в піснях)

4. Розрізнення висоти звуку.

1.	Розрізнення музичних творів за жанрами.
Гра «Пісня-танок-марш»
Мета:   

виявити знання дітей про основні жанри музики, здатність розрізняти пісню, танок, марш.

Обладнання: 

 для кожної дитини картка з картону (21×7 см) поділена на  3 квадрати. На першому – діти, що співають, на другому – танцюють, на третьому – крокують з барабаном. Декілька кружечків.

Методика проведення гри:  

Діти слухають п’єси різні за жанром, визначають жанр та закривають кружечками відповідне зображення.

Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень	
Дитина емоційно реагує на музику, з бажанням самостійно та правильно виконує завдання, самостійно називає жанр музики.

Середній рівень	
Дитина реагує на музику, не завжди правильно називає жанр музики але знаходить відповідну картинку за  додатковими запитаннями педагога.

Низький рівень	
Дитина не розрізняє музичні твори за жанрами..

2.	Визначення характеру  темпу  та  динаміки   музики.

Гра «Знайди, з якого віконця лунає музика»
Мета:  
Визначити рівень знань дітей про різний характер музики (весела, сумна), вміння визначати темп (швидка, повільна) та динаміку (голосна, тиха) музики.

Обладнання: 
 площинний будиночок з шістьма віконечками. У верхніх двох намальовані сонечко та хмаринка, що умовно відповідає різному характерові музики (весела, сумна); у середніх двох віконцях – дитина біжить та йде, темп музики ( швидка, повільна); у нижніх – великий дзвіночок та маленький, динаміка музики (голосна, тиха).

Музичний репертуар:  
за вибором муз. керівника.

Методика проведення гри: 
Педагог пропонує дітям уважно послухати музику та знайти з якого віконця може лунати музика, а потім розказати про музику.

Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень	
Дитина уважно слухає музику, розрізняє та називає засоби музичної виразності: характер, темп, динаміка музики.

Середній рівень	
Дитина уважно слухає музику, знаходить відповідні картинки, але не завжди правильно називає засоби музичної виразності.

Низький рівень	
Дитина не може розрізнити музичні твори за характером, темпом та динамікою.

3.	Поняття про структуру музичного твору.
Гра «Метелики»
Мета:   
виявити знання дітей про структуру музичного твору, вміння виділяти вступ та закінчення твору, визначати, скільки частин має твір (1 чи 
Обладнання:   
картка, на якій зображена галявина з квітками;площинні метелики.
Методика проведення гри:  
Діти слухають музичний твір, визначають скільки у ньому частин (1 чи 20 за допомогою метеликів. Скільки частин має музичний твір, стільки прилітає на галявину метеликів.

Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень	
Дитина швидко розуміє та з бажанням виконує завдання, самостійно та правильно визначає структуру твору, використовує в мові визначення структурних частин твору (вступу, закінчення, заспів та приспів).
.
Середній рівень	
Дитина вагається при визначенні структуру твору, потребує додаткового пояснення та повторення, після цього може правильно визначити структуру твору; не завжди правильно вживає музичні терміни..

Низький рівень	
Дитина не розуміє структури музичного твору, не здатна самостійно визначити його структуру навіть після додаткового пояснення.

4.	Розрізнення висоти звуку.

Гра «Сходинки»
Мета:   
визначити вміння дітей розрізняти висоту звуку та напрямок руху мелодії (вгору, униз).
Обладнання:   
об’ємні сходинки та іграшка. Або дві картки на яких зображені сходинки та лялька, яка крокує вгору або вниз.
Методика проведення гри: 
діти слухають мелодію та визначають напрямок руху мелодії.

Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень	
Дитина швидко та самостійно визначає напрямок руху мелодії, не помиляється й у визначенні напрямку руху незнайомої мелодії.

Середній рівень	
Дитина визначає напрямок руху мелодії після декількох прослуховувань.

Низький рівень	
Дитина не може визначити напрямок руху мелодії.

Гра "Кого зустрів Колобок"
Мета: 
визначити вміння дітей визначати регістр звучання му¬зичної фрази (високий, середній, низький).
Обладнання:
 площинний ліс; дерева, кущі, стежка; площинні зображення звірят та Колобка.
Методика проведення гри. 
Діти пригадують казку "Колобок", усіх персонажів, що зустрілися Колобкові у лісі. Педагог пропонує дітям пофантазувати, кого ще міг зустріти Колобок. Кожна п'єс звучить у різному регістрі та у різній послідовності (муз. Г. Левка димова):
"Зайчик" - у високому;	"Горобчик" — у високому;
"Лисиця" - в середньому;        "Білочка" - в середньому;
"Ведмідь" — у низькому;	"Вовк" — у низькому.

Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень	
Дитина уважно слухає музику, розуміє завдання ти швидко визначає, у якому регістрі звучить музична п'єса, дає короткі характеристики музичному образові.
Середній рівень

Дитина не завжди впевнено та правильно визначає, у якому регістрі звучить музична п'єса.



Низький рівень	
Дитина не розрізняє музичні образи у різних регістрах.

СПІВИ

ПОКАЗНИКИ ТА КРИТЕРІЇ ОЦІНКИ МУЗИЧНОГО РОЗВИТКУ

1. Упізнавання знайомих пісень за мелодією (музична  пам'ять).

2. Чистота інтонації (уміння правильно передавати мелодію у помірному темпі), вокальні навички: звукоутворення (вміння співати виразно, природним голосом, без напруження, плавно, різного характеру в діапазоні «ре-сі»), дикція (вимовляти виразно, правильно)

*Добавлено через 21 секунду*
3. Спів в ансамблі (вміння злагоджено співати в ансамблі, не відстаючи та не випереджаючи один одного, починати та закінчувати спів одночасно із музичним супроводом).

1. Музична пам'ять (упізнавання знайомих пісень за мелодією).

Гра "Пісенний годинник"
Мета: 
перевірити рівень розвитку музичної пам'яті (правильно впізнавати пісню за вступом або фраґментом мелодії).
Обладнання: 
годинник (діаметром 25-30 см), по краях якого закріплюють картинки, із зображенням персонажів, явищ, предметів на тему знайомих дітям пісень.
Методика проведення гри. 
Педагог пропонує дитині прослу¬хати вступ або фрагмент мелодії знайомої пісні, назвати її або ска¬зати, про що або кого пісенька, а потім на пісенному годиннику стрілочкою вказати на відповідну картинку.

Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень	
Дитина легко впізнає та називає всі музичні твори, запропоновані педагогом за вступом та фрагментом мелодії пісні.

Середній рівень	
Дитина впізнає найбільш знайомі музичні твори за вступом, не завжди може згадати пісню за фрагмен¬том мелодії пісні.

Низький рівень	
У дитини не розвинена музична пам'ять.

2.	Чистота інтонацій; вокальні навички.
Гра "Хто у гості прийшов?"
Мета: 
перевірити вміння дітей співати знайомі пісні у діапа¬зоні "ре-сі" з музичним супроводом та без нього; виявити рівень вокальних навичок - співати без напруження, протяжно, виразно та правильно вимовляти слова, передавати у співах мелодію пісні.
Обладнання: 
іграшки, які відповідають музичному образові (на¬приклад, іграшка-зайчик для виконання української народної пісні "Зайчику").
Методика проведення гри.
 Педагог запрошує дітей подиви¬тися, хто до них у гості прийшов. Коли діти вітаються із гостем — звучить мелодія пісеньки, яку діти потім будуть співати. Педагог пропонує дитині проспівати знайому пісню або поспівку за музич¬ними фразами, із супроводом, а потім без нього.
Критерії оцінювання
Високий рівень	
Дитина із бажанням та емоційно співає пісню або поспівку як з музичним супроводом, так і без нього; правильно передає характер, динамічні відтінки ме¬лодії, співає без напруження, протяжно, виразно та правильно вимовляючи слова.
Середній рівень	
Дитина співає пісню або поспівку з музичним супро¬водом, не завжди чисто інтонує (під час співу без му¬зичного супроводу), має деякі труднощі у виразному виконанні пісні (характер, динамічні відтінки).

Низький рівень	
У дитини не розвинені навички чистого інтонування, дитина не вміє передавати у співах характер звучан¬ня та динамічні відтінки музичного твору.

3.	Спів в ансамблі.

Вправа "Веселий концерт"
Мета: 
перевірити вміння дітей співати в ансамблі: разом почи¬нати і закінчувати пісню, співати помірно.
Методика проведення вправи. 
Педагог пропонує невеликій групі дітей виконати знайому пісню із супроводом чи без нього.

Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень	
Дитина з бажанням співає в ансамблі, правильно передає мелодію, одночасно зі всіма починає і закінч пісню, при зміні темпу мелодії - не збивається.
Середній рівень	
Дитина іноді випереджає чи відстає від загального звучання, чи має навички одночасно зі всіма починати закінчувати пісню, але намагається перекричати інших
Низький рівень	
Дитина випереджає та відстає від загального звучання, мелодію передає довільно.

МУЗИЧНО-РИТМІЧНІ РУХИ

ПОКАЗНИКИ ТА КРИТЕРІЇ ОЦІНКИ МУЗИЧНОГО РОЗВИТКУ

1.	Почуття ритму (рівномірно плескає в долоні, похитує головою, трясе брязкальцем; б’є в бубон, притупує каблучком, присідає).).

2.	Зміна темпу (рухатися пожвавлено, помірно, з прискоренням), динаміки (тихенько йти, гучно бігти); перешикування (з вільного розташування у коло і навпаки, рухатися парами в танцях та хороводах)


3.	Виконання танцювальних рухів: ставити ногу на п’ятку, носок вперед, напівсторону;  притоптувати однією ногою або тупотіти обома; напівприсідання; плавно піднімати руки вгору, в сторону, вгору; відходити спиною; кружляти в парах, з правильною поставою; робити «вертушки» парами; рухи укр..нар танців.

4.	Творчість у рухах і пластиці: знаходити виразну міміку, власну пластику рук, тулуба які найбільш повно передають музично-руховий образ; вигадувати варіанти рухів знайомих забавлянок, ігор, хороводів («Ладки, ладки», «Дідусь садівник та козлята», «Городна-хороводна»), у завданнях типу»Придумай рух самостійно», у творчих танцях імпровізаціях («Я осіннє листя», «Зайчики в таночку», «Танок сніжинок» та ін..).

1.	Почуття ритму (розрізнення та відтворення ритму).

Гра "Дятел"
(сл.А. Фаткіна, муз. Н. Леві)
Мета: 
визначити навички дітей розрізняти та відтворювати ритм музичної мелодії.
Методика проведення гри. 
Педагог співає пісню "Дятел", діти уважно слухають. Потім ще раз проспівує, як "стукав" дятел, а діти індивідуально за ним повторюють оплесками чи постукуванням, пе- редаючи ритмічний рисунок мелодії. Потім педагог ускладнює зли дання: пропонує відтворити за зразком та іншою мелодією інші ритми оплесками чи постукуванням, ніби дятел.
Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень	
Дитина уважно слухає музику, емоційно, з бажанням виконує завдання, розрізняє та правильно відтворює ритм різних, запропонованих педагогом музичних мелодій.

Середній рівень	
Дитина з бажанням виконує завдання, відтворює ритм музичних мелодій після повторного прослуховування та пояснення педагога.
Низький рівень	
Дитина не може розрізняти та відтворювати ритм простої музичної мелодії.

2.	Зміна темпу, динаміки рухів, перешикування.

Гра "Бубон та барабан"
Мета:
 виявити вміння дітей розпізнавати тембр музичних інструментів та змінювати виражальні рухи відповідно до зміни темпу.
Обладнання: 
барабан, бубон.
Методика проведення гри. 
Під тихий звук барабану діти вільно крокують по залі, звук посилюється - діти перешиковуються та крокують один за одним; під звук бубна легенько біжать по залі один за одним по колу, на прискорення темпу звучання бубна — біжать по колу в швидкому темпі.
Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень	
Дитина впевнено рухається та змінює характер рухів відповідно до темпу та динаміки музики, добре орієн¬тується у просторі, рухи чіткі, емоційно забарвлені.
Середній рівень	
Дитина емоційно відгукується та з бажанням вико¬нує рухи, але не завжди вчасно змінює характер рухів відповідно до темпу та динаміки музики, рухи не зав¬жди чіткі та впевнені.
Низький рівень	
У дитини відсутній емоційний відгук та бажання ви¬конувати музично-ритмічні рухи, слабо орієнтується у просторі, має труднощі у відтворенні рухів.

4.	Виконання танцювальних рухів, пластичне інтонування.
Гра "Котилася торба"
Мета: 
перевірити вміння дітей виконувати танцювальні рухи: ставити ногу на п'ятку, носок вперед, напівсторону; притупувати однією ногою або тупотіти двома; виконувати напівприсідання; плавно піднімати руки вгору, в сторони, вгору; кружляти в парах, додержую¬чи правильну поставу; робити "вертушки" парами. 
Обладнання: 
невелика яскрава торбинка, в якій знаходяться картинки із зображенням танцювальних рухів. 
Методика проведення гри.     6-8 дітей стоять по колу та пере¬дають торбинку зі словами: 
Котилася торба 
3 високого горба. 
Кому торба попаде, 
Той таночок заведе. 
Дитина, у якої залишилася торбинка, дістає із неї картинку, виходить у середину кола, показує її музичному керівникові та дітям. Коли починає звучати музика, дитина виконує відповідні танцю¬вальні рухи. Якщо на картинці намальована пара дітей, то дитина, у якої опинилася торбинка, сама обирає собі пару та під знайому мелодію відтворюють кружляння або "вертушку" в парі.
Критерії оцінювання
Високий рівень	
Дитина емоційно відгукується та з бажанням виконує танцювальні рухи, легко впізнає знайому мело дію, впевнено та правильно виконує танцювальні рухи. Рухи чіткі, емоційно забарвлені.

Середній рівень	
Дитина з бажанням виконує танцювальні рухи, але рухи не завжди чіткі та впевнені, недостатність у пластичному інтонуванні.
Низький рівень	
У дитини відсутній емоційний відгук та бажання виконувати музично-ритмічні рухи, слабо орієнтується у просторі, має труднощі у відтворенні рухів.

4. Творчість у рухах і пластиці.
Музичний керівник обирає для обстеження одну із запропонованих ігор
Гра "Упізнай, хто це"
Мета: 
перевірити здатність дітей створювати музично-ігрові образи.
Обладнання:
 картки із зображенням різних казкових героїв.
Методика проведення гри. 
6-8 дітей стоять по колу. Педагог пропонує одній дитині взяти картку із зображенням казкових героїв, показати її музичному керівникові, інші діти картку не бачать
Музичний керівник добирає мелодію відповідно до характеру персонажа з народної, класичної або сучасної музики, програє її. Дитина спочатку рухами передає ігровий образ так, щоб інші діти могли впізнати героя, який був зображений на картинці, а потім придумує під музику танок для героя. Вправу виконують всі діти по черзі.

Гра "Звірята танцюють"
Мета:
 визначити вміння дітей передавати у рухах пропонований образ.
Обладнання:
 шапочка Зайчика, Лисички, Пташки, Ведмедики, Котика, віночок, ковпачок тощо.
Методика проведення гри. 
6-8 дітей стоять по колу, слухають музичний твір. Діти по черзі виконують завдання: знайти атрибут до музичного образу та в рухах передати характер пропонованого персонажа

Високий рівень	
Дитина з бажанням та легко вигадує музично-пла¬стичні образи, емоційно передає їх, варіює елемента¬ми народних та сучасних танцювальних рухів
Середній рівень	
Дитина емоційно відгукується на завдання, але має недостатні навички відображати танцювальними ру¬хами характер та настрій музики, художній образ.
Низький рівень	
У дитини відсутній емоційний відгук та бажання ви¬конувати творчі музично-ритмічні рухи, слабка рух¬лива пам'ять.

ГРА НА ДИТЯЧИХ МУЗИЧНИХ ІНСТРУМЕНТАХ

ПОКАЗНИКИ ТА КРИТЕРІЇ ОЦІНКИ МУЗИЧНОГО РОЗВИТКУ

1.	Розрізнення на слух звучання музичних інструментів у 
виконанні дорослих та в записі (цимбали, металофон, ксилофон, бубон, барабан, трикутник, маракас, ложки).

1.	Розрізнення на слух звучання музичних інструментів у ви-конанні дорослих та в записі.

Гра "Відгадай, на чому граю"
Мета: 
виявити здібності дітей у розрізнянні на слух за тембром звучання музичних інструментів (цимбали, металофон, ксилофон, бу¬бон, барабан, трикутник, маракас, ложки).
Обладнання:
 магнітофон, аудіо запис звучання музичних інстру¬ментів.
Методика проведення гри. 
Педагог за ширмою грає на інстру¬менті, після програвання дитина називає, на якому інструменті грав дорослий.
Потім педагог включає запис звучання різних інструментів, а дитині необхідно відгадати, на якому музичному інструменті грає музикант.

Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень	
Дитина емоційно сприймає музику, за першими зву¬ками легко визначає назву музичного інструмента, що звучав у виконанні дорослих та в записі.
Середній рівень	
Дитина із бажанням відгукується на завдання, іноді плутає назви музичних інструментів.
Низький рівень	
Дитина не може на слух визначити, який музичний інструмент звучить.

----------


## ИннаНичога

Діагностичне обстеження 
музичного розвитку дітей 
молодшого дошкільного віку.

ПОКАЗНИКИ ТА КРИТЕРІЇ ОЦІНКИ МУЗИЧНОГО РОЗВИТКУ
СЛУХАННЯ	1.	Порівняння музичних звуків зі звуками навколишнього середовища, розрізнення висоти звука.
2.	Розрізнення музичних іграшок-інструментів на слух за тембром звучання, знання назв (брязкальця, бубон, барабан, металофон, сопілка, дзвіночок).
3.	Сприймання та розрізнення в музиці різних настроїв (весела, сумна).
4.	Розрізнення музики за темпом (швидка чи повільна), динамікою (голосна чи тиха).
СПІВИ	1.	Звукоутворення (співати природним голосом, без напруження, протяжно, не поспішаючи доступні за змістом пісні різного характеру в діапазоні «ре-ля»); дикція (виразно вимовляти слова).
2.	Чистота інтонації (правильно передавати мелодію, жваво), упізнавання знайомих пісень за мелодією.
3.	Спів в ансамблі (злагоджено співати в ансамблі, не відстаючи та не випереджаючи один одного, починати та закінчувати спів одночасно із музичним супроводом).
МУЗИЧНО-РИТМІЧНІ РУХИ	1.	Почуття ритму (розрізнення та відтворення ритму).
2.	Відповідність рухів до характеру: ритмічне марширування (спокійно, весело, бадьоро), біг (весело, легко, дрібно), підстрибування (як м’ячик).
3.	Початок рухів після музичного чи словесного сигналу; зупинятися із завершенням музичної частини; вільні рухи в різних напрямках (врізнобіч, парами, ланцюжком, по колу, у «ворітцях» тощо)
4.	Танцювальні рухи. Упізнавання танцювальної мелодії гопачка, хороводу; уміння передавати характер танцю рухами (оплески, танцювальний біг, каблучок, притупи, розведення рук, змахуванням хусточкою, разом з дорослими кружляти у колі, у парі, збиратися докупи); вміння відповідати на музичний вступ поклоном, на закінчення частини – фіксованим рухом (пружинка).
СЛУХАННЯ
1.	Порівняння музичних звуків зі звуками навколишнього середовища, розрізнення висоти звука.
Гра «Чарівна торбинка»
І варіант
Мета: виявити вміння дітей порівнювати музичні звуки за висотою і тембром звучання та зіставляти їх зі звуками навколишнього середовища.
Обладнання: невелика кольорова торбинка, музичні інструменти (барабан, бубон, металофон, дзвіночок, брязкальце).
Методика проведення гри: муз. керівник дістає із чарівної торбинки будь-який музичний інструмент, грає на ньому й запитує дитину: «Що нагадує цей музичний звук?»
Наприклад:
Барабан – Грім чи спів пташок?
Бубон – Шурхіт листя чи грім?
Металофон – Дощик чи вітер?
Критерії оцінювання
Високий рівень	Дитина емоційно реагує на музику, з бажанням самостійно та правильно знаходить декілька прикладів звуків навколишнього відповідно до звуків музики, без додаткових запитань педагога.
Середній рівень	Дитина реагує на музику, зіставляє звуки музики зі звуками навколишнього за  додатковими запитаннями педагога.
Низький рівень	Не може зіставити музичні звуки зі звуками навколишнього.

ІІ варіант
Мета: виявити вміння дітей зіставляти звуки зі звуками навколишнього середовища.
Обладнання: кольорова торбинка, іграшки-тварини (ведмідь, зайчик, лисичка, горобчик, півник).
Музичний репертуар: «Зайчик» муз. Ю. Рожавської; «Ведмедик» муз. Я. Сидельникова; «»Півник», «Горобчик муз. В. Герчик або на вибір.
Методика проведення гри: Муз. керівник звертає увагу дітей на «чарівну» торбинку, в якій заховалася якась тваринка. Щоб дізнатися, хто сховався, треба послухати музику й відгадати. Дитина, яка впізнала, про кого або чия пісенька лунала, знаходить тваринку на дотик у торбинці. Про повторному виконанні мелодії муз керівник спонукає дитину до підспівування та імітації образних рухів, міміки, жестів героя.
 Критерії оцінювання
Високий рівень	Дитина емоційно реагує на музику, з бажанням самостійно та правильно знаходить об’єкт відповідно до музичної мелодії, без додаткових запитань педагога.
Середній рівень	Дитина реагує на музику, зіставляє звуки музики зі звуками навколишнього за  додатковими запитаннями педагога.
Низький рівень	Не може зіставити музичні звуки зі звуками навколишнього.

2.	Розрізнення музичних іграшок-інструментів на слух за тембром звучання, знання назв.
Гра «Що звучить?»
Мета: виявити вміння дітей розрізняти музичні іграшки-інструменти на слух за тембром звучання, знання їх назв (брязкальця, бубон, барабан, металофон, сопілка, дзвіночок).
Обладнання: музичні інструменти (брязкальця, бубон, барабан, металофон, сопілка, дзвіночок), ширма.
Методика проведення гри: Муз керівник за ширмою грає на музичному інструменті та запитує у дитини: «Який музичний інструмент звучить?»
Якщо дитина не може відповісти, муз керівник ще раз пропонує послухати. Якщо й цього разу дитина не може назвати інструмент, то муз керівник пропонує знайти серед муз інструментів, які розкладені за ширмою, той, який звучав.
Критерії оцінювання
Високий рівень	Дитина емоційно реагує на звучання інструментів, швидко, самостійно та правильно називає іграшку-інструмент, яка звучить.
Середній рівень	Дитина реагує на звучання інструментів, називає іграшку інструмент, яка звучить після розглядання або з певною допомогою педагога
Низький рівень	Дитина не може впізнати серед іграшок-інструментів ту, яка звучить, не знає назв.

3.	Сприймання та розрізнення в музиці різних настроїв
Гра «Сонечко і дощик»
Мета: виявляти вміння дітей сприймати та розрізняти різний характер музики (весела, сумна)
Обладнання: картки із зображенням сонечка – «весела» музика, хмаринка – «сумна».
Музичний репертуар: «Сонечко» муз. М. Раухвергера; «Прогулянка і дощик» муз. А. Філіпенка.
Методика проведення гри: дітям роздаються по дві картки із зображенням хмаринки і сонечка. Діти слухають музичний твір, визначають характер музики (веселий або сумний), піднімають картку, що відповідає характеру музики.
Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень	Дитина емоційно реагує на музику, з бажанням самостійно та правильно знаходить варіант картки, без додаткових запитань педагога.
Середній рівень	Дитина реагує на музику, має деякі сумніви під час відповіді, але після повторного прослуховування музики виконує завдання.
Низький рівень	Не може визначити характер музики

4.	Розрізнення музики за темпом та динамікою.


Гра «Лялька танцює і відпочиває»
Мета: виявити вміння дітей розрізняти музику за темпом (швидка, повільна), динамікою (голосна, тиха)
Обладнання: лялька-іграшка.
Музичний репертуар: «Колискова», «Гопак»  муз. Я. Степового
Методика проведення гри: дітям роздаються іграшки-ляльки. Лунає музика. Якщо вона тиха, повільна, спокійна, лагідна – діти колишуть ляльку, а якщо швидка, гучна, весела, бадьора – діти танцюють із нею.


Вправа з дзвониками
(муз. З. Хорошко)
Мета: виявити навички дітей відображати в руках динамічні зміни у музиці (гучно, тихо).
Обладнання: дзвоники за кількістю дітей.
Методика проведення вправи: Діти стоять у колі обличчям до центру, в правій руці – дзвоник. Педагог пропонує дітям уважно послухати музику. На першу частину музики (тиха) – діти легко дзвонять у дзвоник у такт музики, на другу частину музики (голосна) – піднімають дзвоник високо над головою, гучно дзвонять.

Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень	Дитина з бажанням виконує завдання, вільно, правильно виконує рухи.
Середній рівень	Дитина реагує на музику, правильно виконує завдання після повторного прослуховування музики.
Низький рівень	Не може розрізнити музику за темпом та динамікою, рухи невпевнені.

СПІВИ

1.	 Звукоутворення та дикція.

Гра «Хто у гості прийшов?»
Мета: виявити вміння дітей співати природним голосом доступні за змістом пісні різного характеру в діапазоні «ре-ля», чітко вимовляти слова.
Обладнання: іграшки «котик» і «півник».
Музичний репертуар: укр.. нар. пісня «Котику сіренький», «Півник» муз. В. Вітліна, сл.. А. Парсової.
Методика проведення гри: Педагог запрошує дітей подивитися, хто до них прийшов. Коли вітаються з котиком – звучить мелодія пісні «Котику сіренький», коли з півником – мелодія пісні «Півник». Муз керівник розповідає дітям, що тваринки прийшли послухати про себе пісеньки. До кого доторкнеться тваринка, треба заспівати пісеньку про цю тваринку.
Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень	Дитина емоційно реагує на музику, з бажанням, самостійно, без напруження, протяжно, не поспішаючи, співає природним голосом знайомі пісні різного характеру в діапазоні «ре-ля», чітко вимовляє слова.
Середній рівень	Дитина реагує на музику, співає природним голосом, проте співає повільно чи надто квапливо, слова вимовляє не завжди чітко.
Низький рівень	Дитина хвилюється під час співів, може лише промовляти деякі слова в пісні, слова вимовляє нечітко.


2.	Чистота інтонації упізнавання знайомих пісень за мелодією.
Гра «Впізнай та заспівай пісеньку»
Мета: перевірити вміння дітей упізнавати знайомі пісеньки та передавати у співах мелодію.
Методика проведення гри: 
І етап. Педагог пропонує дитині прослухати по черзі декілька знайомих мелодій пісень. Дитині необхідно згадати назву музичного твору або якусь фразу з пісні.
ІІ етап. Педагог пропонує дитині проспівати знайому пісню за музичними фразами, виявляючи особливості вокальних навичок співати без напруження, протяжно, не поспішаючи, виразно вимовляючи слова.
Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень	Дитина емоційно реагує музику, легко впізнає знайомі пісні за мелодією; з бажанням та правильно передає в співі мелодію пісні, чітко вимовляючи слова.
Середній рівень	Дитина реагує на музику, упізнає деякі знайомі пісні за мелодією; намагається правильно передати мелодію пісні в співі, не завжди чітко вимовляє слова.
Низький рівень	Дитина не може впізнати пісню за мелодією, хвилюється, не співає.

3.	 Спів в ансамблі.
Гра «Веселий концерт»

Мета:  визначити навички дітей співати в ансамблі, не відстаючи й не випереджаючи один одного.
Методика проведення гри:  Педагог поділяє дітей не невеликі підгрупи та пропонує провести концерт. Кожна група дітей виконує знайому пісню з музичним супроводом.

Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень	Дитина емоційно, з бажанням співає в ансамблі, починає спів разом після музичного вступу та разом закінчує, протягує довгі звуки в кінці музичних фраз.
Середній рівень	Дитина випереджає загальне звучання або відстає від нього
Низький рівень	Дитина не може починати співати після музичного вступу та закінчувати співати в ансамблі.

МУЗИЧНО-РИТМІЧНІ РУХИ

1.	Почуття ритму (розрізнення та відтворення ритму).
Вправа «Дятел»
(сл.. А. Фаткіна, муз. Н. Леві)

Мета:   визначити навички дітей розрізняти та відтворювати ритм музичної мелодії.
Методика проведення вправи: Педагог співає пісню «Дятел» діти уважно слухають. Потім ще раз проспівує, як стукав дятел, а діти індивідуально за ним повторюють оплесками чи постукуванням, передаючи ритмічний рисунок мелодії.
Можна ускладнювати завдання. Педагог пропонує відтворити за зразком та іншою мелодією інші найпростіші ритми оплесками чи постукуванням, ніби дятел.
Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень	Дитина емоційно з бажанням виконує завдання, розрізняє та правильно відтворює ритм різних, запропонованих педагогом музичних мелодій.
Середній рівень	Дитина з бажанням виконує завдання, відтворює ритм музичних мелодій після декількох прослуховувань та пояснень педагога.
Низький рівень	Дитина не може розрізняти та відтворювати ритм музичної мелодії.

2.	 Уміння рухатися відповідно до характеру музики.
Музичний керівник вибирає одну із ігор для обстеження дітей.

Гра «Стрибунці»

Мета:  виявити вміння дітей рухатися відповідно до контрастних змін у музичному супроводі.
Обладнання: Листочки.
Методика проведення гри: До початку гри на підлозі музичний керівник розкладає листя, потім пропонує дітям погуляти на «галявинці», слухаючи музику. На першу частину музики – діти-стрибунці скачуть по галявинці, на другу частину (накрапає дощик) – діти піднімають листочки та накриваються ними, як парасолькою, й весело дріботять ніжками, поки не залунає інша музична фраза.

Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень	Дитина впевнено рухається та змінює характер рухів відповідно до характеру музики, добре орієнтується у просторі, рухи чіткі, емоційно забарвлені.
Середній рівень	Дитина з бажанням виконує рухи, але не завжди вчасно змінює характер рухів відповідно до характеру музики, рухи не завжди чіткі та впевнені.
Низький рівень	У дитини відсутній емоційний відгук та бажання виконувати музично-ритмічні рухи, слабо орієнтується у просторі, має труднощі у відтворенні рухів.

Гра «Бігаємо-крокуємо-стрибаємо»

Мета: виявити вміння дітей рухатися відповідно до контрастних змін у музичному супроводі, ритмічно марширувати (спокійно, весело, бадьоро), бігати (весело, легко, дрібно), підстрибувати (як м’ячик)
Методика проведення гри: Педагог пропонує дітям уважно послухати музику та відповідно до її характеру виконувати рухи. Під музичний фрагмент маршу дітям треба енергійно крокувати у вільному напрямку, не штовхаючи один одного. Під веселу музику – легко й дрібно бігати на носочках, під веселий, грайливий музичний фрагмент – підстрибувати як м’ячик.
Завдання повторюють декілька разів.

Гра «Рухатись-відпочивати»

Мета: виявити вміння дітей рухатися відповідно до контрастних змін у музичному супроводі (марширування, біг, підстрибування)
Методика проведення гри: Педагог пропонує дітям уважно послухати музику та відповідно до її характеру виконувати рухи. Звучить музичний фрагмент маршу – діти енергійно крокують, на спокійну музику – діти присідають навчіпочки й підкладають долоні під щічку, відпочивають. Коли звучить весела, легка музика – діти весело, легко біжать на носочках один за одним, знову звучить спокійна музика – діти відпочивають. Потім лунає грайлива музика – діти підстрибують на місці. Гру повторюють декілька разів.
Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень	Дитина впевнено рухається та змінює характер рухів відповідно до характеру музики, добре орієнтується у просторі, рухи чіткі, емоційно забарвлені.
Середній рівень	Дитина з бажанням виконує рухи, але не завжди вчасно змінює характер рухів відповідно до характеру музики, рухи не завжди чіткі та впевнені.
Низький рівень	У дитини відсутній емоційний відгук та бажання виконувати музично-ритмічні рухи, слабо орієнтується у просторі, має труднощі у відтворенні рухів.



3.	 Уміння починати рух після музичного чи словесного сигналу; зупинятися із завершенням музичної частини; вільно рухатися у різних напрямках.

Гра «Пташки літають»
(муз. Г.  Фріда)

Мета: виявити вміння дітей відчувати початок та кінець музики, відображати це в рухах; бігати невеличкими групами в різних напрямках та вказаному напрямку під легку, жваву музику.
Обладнання:  два обручі – «хатинки», емблеми або шапочки пташок.
Методика проведення гри:  Діти-пташки розміщуються у двох «хатинках». Педагог нагадує дітям про те, що пташки літають легко, нечутно, тому треба бігати навшпиньках, легко піднімаючи та опускаючи руки – «пташки змахують крилами». Як тільки залунала музика, діти вибігають зі своєї хатинки та вільно рухаються по залі. Коли музика перестає звучати, діти присідають. Знову лунає музика – діти вільно рухаються по залі. Музика закінчується – діти біжать до своїх хатинок.

Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень	Дитина з бажанням відгукується на завдання впевнено рухається в різних напрямках та за вказаним напрямком; починає рух після музичного чи словесного сигналу; зупиняється із завершенням музичної частини; рухи невимушені, емоційно забарвлені.
Середній рівень	Дитина з бажанням виконує рухи, але іноді наштовхується на інших дітей під час вільного бігу по залі, рухи не завжди чіткі та впевнені.
Низький рівень	У дитини відсутній емоційний відгук та бажання виконувати музично-ритмічні рухи, слабо орієнтується у просторі, має труднощі у відтворенні рухів.

4.	 Танцювальні рухи.

Гра з кольоровими хусточками
(українська народна мелодія в обробці Я. Степового)

Мета:  перевірити вміння дітей передавати характер танцю рухами ( танцювальний біг, каблучок, притупи, розведення рук, змахування хусточкою, разом з дорослим кружляння в колі).
Обладнання:  різнокольорові хусточки (за кількістю дітей).
Методика проведення гри: Педагог пропонує дітям (гру проводять з невеликою кількістю дітей) взяти в руки хусточки. Потім педагог змахує хусточкою і співом кличе дітей стати в коло:
					Усі в коло скоріш біжіть,
					Хусточки покажіть.
					Хусточками помахаємо,
					Потанцюємо, заспіваємо.
Вихователь під музику показує танцювальні рухи, а діти повторюють.

Критерії оцінювання

Високий рівень	Дитина з бажанням виконує музично-ритмічні рухи; знає та правильно передає характер танцю рухами (каблучок, притупи, розведення рук, змахування хусточкою,разом з дорослим кружляння у колі),  рухи невимушені, емоційно забарвлені.
Середній рівень	Дитина з бажанням виконує рухи, але танцювальні  рухи не завжди чіткі та впевнені.
Низький рівень	У дитини відсутнє бажання виконувати танцювальні рухи, не має навичок виконання танцювальних рухів, порушена координація рухів.

----------


## ИннаНичога

ДО ДИАГНОСТИКИ 

"Анализ качества освоения детьми азбуки музыкального образования" Э.П. Костиной по разделу:

1.СЛУШАНИЕ (ВОСПРИЯТИЕ) МУЗЫКИ 

Показатели качества освоения ребенком музыкальной культуры слушания музыки

— Интерес к музыке.
— Объем музыкальных впечатлений.
— Культура слушания.
— Знание жанров.
— Целостное восприятие.
— Дифференцированное восприятие.
— Музыкально-сенсорное восприятие.
— Сопереживание музыки и эмоциональная отзывчивость на нее.
— Выражение своих музыкальных впечатлений, отношение к прослушанной музыке.

Четвертая ступень (вторая младшая группа)
Критерии оценки

Уровень высокий
I. Ребенок освоил в полном объеме азбуку четвертой ступени музыкальной культуры слушания музыки, доступной для дошкольников, сформирован опыт ценностных ориентации к своей семье:
— имеет сформированный интерес к слушанию музыки, просит повторить произведение;
— знает, различает почти все произведения, прослушанные за год;
— внимательно, сосредоточенно слушает до конца произведение, вникает в слова и музыку произведения;
— знает и легко различает малые жанры музыки, некоторые их виды: песня (колыбельная, плясовая), марш, танец.
II. Ребенок успешно освоил азбуку четвертой ступени деятельности слушания музыки:
— эмоционально воспринимает и различает выразительные особенности музыки: настроение, характер (веселый, грустный), некоторые интонации (вопрос — ответ);
— воспринимает, понимает и различает изобразительные особенности музыки: конкретный художественный музыкальный образ, средства музыкальной выразительности — темп (медленный, быстрый), регистр (высокий, низкий), динамику (тихое, громкое звучание), тембр (звонкий, глухой);
— эмоционально воспринимает и легко различает выразительные отношения музыкальных звуков, контрастных по высоте (в пределах октавы), длительности (соотношения половинных и восьмых длительностей), тембру (звучание колокольчика, барабана, фортепиано), динамике (тихое, громкое звучание);
— эстетически воспринимает музыку, адекватно сопереживает и эмоционально отзывается на прослушанные музыкальные произведения, особенно на веселые по характеру;
— дает оценку музыке, высказывает эмоционально суждения о прослушанной или знакомой музыке (о характере, содержании), может отразить их элементарно в рисунке, движении, а также моделировать (условно-образно) содержание и характер музыки.
Уровень средний
I. Ребенок в достаточной мере освоил азбуку четвертой ступени музыкальной культуры слушания музыки:
— у него не всегда проявляется интерес к слушанию музыки, иногда просит повторить произведение;
— заинтересованно слушает музыку, но часто отвлекается, не дослушивает до конца;
— знает и с помощью взрослого различает малые жанры музыки: танец, марш, песню и некоторые виды ее (колыбельная и плясовая).
П. Ребенок достаточно освоил азбуку четвертой ступени деятельности слушания музыки:
— эмоционально воспринимает и различает выразительные особенности музыки: настроение, характер (веселый, грустный), некоторые интонации (вопрос — ответ);
— после помощи взрослого чаще всего различает выразительные особенности музыки: характер (веселый, грустный);
— после некоторой словесной помощи воспринимает и различает изобразительные особенности музыки: яркий, конкретный музыкальный образ, ведущие средства музыкальной выразительности — темп (медленный, быстрый), регистр (высокий, низкий), динамику (тихое, громкое звучание), тембр (звонкий, глухой);
— после оказания небольшой словесной помощи взрослым различает выразительные отношения музыкальных звуков, контрастных по высоте (в пределах октавы), длительности (соотношения половинных и восьмых длительностей), тембру (звучание колокольчика, барабана, фортепиано), динамике (тихое, громкое звучание);
— эмоционально реагирует на прослушанные произведения, которые ему знакомы и нравятся, но эмоции не всегда адекватны содержанию и характеру музыки;
— рассуждает о прослушанной музыке чаще с помощью взрослого, затрудняется в подборе слов; фрагментарно может выразить настроение, содержание музыкального произведения в рисунке, движениях; может элементарно моделировать (условно-образно) вместе со взрослым содержание и характер музыки.
Уровень ниже среднего
I. Ребенок недостаточно освоил азбуку четвертой ступени музыкальной культуры слушания музыки:
— чаще всего не имеет интереса к слушанию музыки;
— знает и различает отдельные музыкальные произведения, как правило всегда яркие по содержанию и характеру;
— помнит и называет одно-два музыкальных произведения;
— не может внимательно прослушать музыку до конца;
— неуверенно различает малые жанры музыки даже с помощью взрослого.
II. Ребенок недостаточно освоил азбуку четвертой ступени деятельности слушания музыки:
— после помощи взрослого чаще всего различает выразительные особенности музыки: характер (веселый, грустный);
— с трудом различает контрастные характеры музыки даже при оказании любой помощи взрослым;
— как правило, воспринимает и неуверенно различает изобразительные особенности музыки даже при любой помощи взрослого;
— при оказании помощи взрослым воспринимает и в основном различает выразительные отношения музыкальных звуков;
— как правило, не реагирует эмоционально на прослушанные музыкальные произведения;
— при любом содействии взрослого только в некоторых случаях высказывается о прослушанной музыке, не может выразить настроение и содержание музыки в рисунке или движениях; не способен к моделированию характера и содержания музыки.

Продолжение Диагностики Э.П. Костиной по слушанию (восприятию) музыки

Пятая ступень (средняя группа)
Критерии оценки

Уровень высокий
I. Ребенок освоил в полном объеме азбуку пятой ступени музыкальной культуры слушания музыки, доступную дошкольникам, сформирован опыт ценностных ориентации к своему детскому саду:
— у него сформирован устойчивый интерес к слушанию музыки;
— узнает и различает почти все произведения, прослушанные в течение года, выделяет любимые;
— обладает основами культуры слушания: внимательно, сосредоточенно, эмоционально слушает музыку до конца;
— знает и различает малые жанры музыки и некоторые их виды: песню (колыбельная, плясовая), марш, танец (хоровод, пляска).
П. Ребенок успешно освоил азбуку пятой ступени деятельности слушания музыки:
— различает выразительные особенности музыки: характер (задорный, спокойный), некоторые интонации (просящая, грозная); слышит смену характера в двухчастной форме;
— воспринимает и понимает изобразительные особенности музыки: художественный музыкальный образ (в развитии), средства музыкальной выразительности (промежуточные оттенки), темп (медленный, умеренно медленный, быстрый), регистры (высокий, средний, низкий), динамику (тихо, умеренно громко, громко), тембр (нежный, звучный, резкий);
— уверенно различает основные отношения музыкальных звуков, контрастных по высоте (септима, секста, квинта), длительности (половинные, четвертные), тембру (металлофон, дудочка, бубен, балалайка), динамике (тихое, громкое, очень громкое звучание);
— эмоционально воспринимает музыкальное произведение и адекватно реагирует на прослушанную музыку;
— дает оценку прослушанной музыке, высказывает эмоционально свои эстетические суждения о прослушанной или знакомой музыке; может отобразить характер, содержание музыки в рисунке, в выразительном движении, моделировать характер и содержание музыки.
III. Освоил азбуку пятой ступени музыкального творчества: способен передать характер и содержание музыки в пластических импровизациях.
Уровень средний
I. Ребенок освоил в достаточной мере азбуку пятой ступени музыкальной культуры слушания музыки:
— имеет интерес к слушанию музыки, узнает и различает многие любимые музыкальные произведения;
— желает слушать музыку, проявляет заинтересованность, но часто отвлекается;
— знает и различает малые жанры музыки, но называет их при словесной помощи взрослого.
II. Ребенок достаточно освоил азбуку пятой ступени деятельности слушания музыки:
— при небольшой словесной подсказке взрослого различает выразительные особенности музыки: характер (задорный, спокойный); слышит смену характера в двухчастной форме;
— как правило, при оказании словесной помощи в основном различает изобразительные особенности музыки: художественный музыкальный образ (в развитии), средства музыкальной выразительности;
— в основном различает основные контрастные отношения музыкальных звуков, различные по высоте (октава, септима), длительности (половинные, четвертные), тембру (металлофон, дудочка, бубен, балалайка), динамике (тихое, громкое, очень громкое звучание);
—- эмоционально реагирует на прослушанную музыку, но эмоции не всегда соответствуют характеру музыки, художественному музыкальному образу (в развитии);
— с помощью взрослого высказывается о прослушанной музыке; может в общих чертах отобразить характер, содержание музыкального произведения в рисунке, движении; может моделировать характер и содержание музыки.
III. Достаточно освоил азбуку пятой ступени музыкального творчества: при небольшой словесной помощи может передать в пластических импровизациях характер и содержание музыки.
Уровень ниже среднего
I. Ребенок недостаточно освоил азбуку пятой ступени музыкальной культуры слушания музыки:
— у него часто отсутствует интерес к слушанию музыки;
— при оказании помощи взрослого называет лишь некоторые из знакомых музыкальных произведений;
— не умеет сосредоточенно слушать музыку, часто не дослушивает до конца, отвлекается;
— неуверенно различает, путает малые жанры музыки (при любой помощи взрослого).
П. Ребенок недостаточно освоил азбуку пятой ступени деятельности слушания музыки:
— затрудняется различать характер музыки (при оказании любой помощи взрослого), смену частей и их характеров;
— при оказании любой помощи, как правило, воспринимает, но с трудом различает изобразительные особенности музыки;
— почти не различает основные отношения музыкальных звуков;
— при содействии взрослого слабоэмоционально реагирует на прослушанную музыку;
— с помощью взрослого начинает высказываться о прослушанной музыке либо отображать ее содержание, характер в движениях или рисунке.
III. Недостаточно освоил азбуку пятой ступени музыкального творчества:'
— при оказании любой помощи затрудняется в пластических импровизациях содержания музыки, но способен передать характер.

Шестая ступень (старшая группа)
Критерии оценки

Уровень высокий
I. Успешно освоена азбука шестой ступени детской музыкальной культуры слушания произведений народной, авторской, классической, современной музыки; сформирован опыт ценностных ориентации к родному краю:
— развиты основы музыкально-эстетического сознания;
— сформированы представления об образной основе музыки, имеющей не только один, но и два музыкальных образа;
— достаточно хорошо развито представление о первичных жанрах музыки и их видах; различает, сравнивает, обобщает их;
— ребенок знает, помнит, самостоятельно и легко различает большинство музыкальных произведений, прослушанных в течение года, называет их авторов.
II. Успешно освоена азбука шестой ступени деятельности слушания (восприятия) музыки:
— дальнейшее развитие получило целостное восприятие музыкальных произведений, передающих взаимодействие двух контрастных образов: самостоятельно отмечает смену характеров (в том числе торжественного и шуточного), смену различных эмоций;
— более совершенным стало дифференцированное музыкальное восприятие;
— ребенок различает изменение средств музыкальной выразительности (промежуточных) и понимает их роль в передаче изменения музыкальных образов;
— у ребенка более тонким стало музыкально-сенсорное восприятие: самостоятельно различает, сравнивает, обобщает довольно большое количество звуковысотных, ритмических, тембровых и динамических отношений музыкальных звуков;
— легко и эмоционально выражает свои музыкальные впечатления и отношение к эмоционально-образному содержанию произведения в эстетических суждениях, в движениях под музыку, в рисунках; спокойно моделирует с помощью карточек форму, характер и содержание произведения (двухчастного).
III. Освоена азбука шестой ступени музыкального творчества:
— ребенок способен в процессе слушания музыкального произведения через пластику рук легко передавать изменение характера музыки и ярких средств музыкальной выразительности;
— в процессе слушания программной музыки он легко передает особенности ее эмоционально-образного содержания через пластические импровизации.
Уровень средний
I. Освоена в достаточной мере азбука шестой ступени детской музыкальной культуры слушания музыки и сформирован опыт ценностных ориентации к родному краю:
— дальнейшее развитие получило музыкально-эстетическое сознание, хотя, когда ребенку требуется сравнивать, выделять, обобщать что-либо, ему часто требуется словесная помощь взрослого;
— имеет представление об образной основе музыки, передающей взаимодействие двух музыкальных образов;
— разбирается в различных жанрах музыки и некоторых их видах;
— знает, помнит, в основном различает многие музыкальные произведения, прослушанные за год.
II. В достаточно полной мере освоена азбука шестой ступени детской музыкальной деятельности слушания (восприятия) музыки:
— у ребенка развито целостное восприятие музыкального произведения; он самостоятельно воспринимает настроение, характер музыки, содержание программной музыки, но для осознания смены их ему необходима словесная помощь взрослого;
— достаточно развито дифференцированное восприятие:
при словесной помощи ребенок воспринимает и понимает смену изобразительных особенностей музыки: музыкальных образов, средств музыкальной выразительности;
— музыкально-сенсорное восприятие получило дальнейшее развитие; как правило, ребенок самостоятельно различает основные отношения музыкальных звуков, когда необходимо сравнивать или обобщать, но ему иногда необходима словесная помощь;
— ребенок достаточно эмоционально и логично выражает свои музыкальные впечатления в эстетических суждениях, после словесной помощи также и в движениях под музыку или рисунке; моделирует самостоятельно форму, характер и содержание наиболее простых музыкальных произведений.
III. Не в полной мере освоена азбука шестой ступени музыкального творчества:
— ребенок несколько затрудняется в проявлении музыкального воображения; после словесного пояснения взрослого он старается через пластику рук, пластические импровизации передать особенности эмоционально-образного содержания музыки.
Уровень ниже среднего
I. Ребенок недостаточно освоил азбуку шестой ступени детской музыкальной культуры слушания (восприятия) музыки; опыт ценностных ориентации к родному краю сформирован в достаточной мере:
— имеет недостаточно развитое музыкально-эстетическое сознание, даже после оказания любой помощи слабо проявляет музыкальное воображение, мышление, эмоции и т. д.;
— слабо разбирается в образной основе музыки, с трудом различает музыкальные образы более сложных произведений;
— в первичных жанрах музыки разбирается самостоятельно, в их видах — с помощью взрослого;
— помнит, знает, различает некоторые музыкальные произведения, в основном из прослушанных последними.
II. Ребенок недостаточно освоил азбуку шестой ступени деятельности слушания (восприятия) музыки:
— при целостном восприятии музыки нуждается в словесной помощи взрослого (поэтический текст, возможна зрительная наглядность), в данном случае ребенок более успешен в понимании эмоционально-образного содержания музыки, самостоятельно понимает лишь несложные музыкальные произведения с одним музыкальным образом;
— при дифференцированном музыкальном восприятии ребенку в основном необходима помощь взрослого, и даже после ее оказания он часто не слышит смены средств музыкальной выразительности;
— при восприятии слуховых дифференцировок частично сам различает основные отношения музыкальных звуков, иногда требуется помощь взрослого;
— затрудняется в высказываниях о своих музыкальных впечатлениях, даже при помощи взрослого слабо проявляет себя в творческой исполнительской деятельности — в движениях, рисунках.
III. Ребенок не овладел достаточно азбукой шестой ступени музыкального творчества: при оказании любой помощи он не способен к пластическим импровизациям под музыку.

----------


## ИннаНичога

Продолжение Диагностики Э.П. Костиной по слушанию (восприятию) музыки

Седьмая ступень (подготовительная группа)
Критерии оценки

Уровень высокий
I. Ребенок в полном объеме освоил азбуку седьмой ступени детской музыкальной культуры слушания произведений народной, классической и современной музыки различной тематики и характера, доступных для дошкольников; у него сформирован опыт ценностных ориентации к национальному музыкальному искусству, прежде всего России:
— имеет прекрасно развитое музыкально-эстетическое сознание;
— имеет сформированные представления об образной природе музыки, имеющей два-три музыкальных образа;
— у ребенка хорошо развиты представления о жанрах музыки, в том числе и театрально-драматическом (опера, балет);
— знает названия, внешний вид, тембр и способы звукоизвлечения почти всех симфонических инструментов и оркестра народных инструментов;
— знает название, самостоятельно различает большинство музыкальных произведений, прослушанных в течение года, и некоторые наиболее любимые из прошлого опыта, может обобщить их по какому-либо признаку или сравнить.
П. Ребенок успешно освоил азбуку седьмой ступени деятельности слушания музыки:
— у него развито целостное восприятие музыкальных произведений, в которых разворачивается взаимодействие и происходит развитие трех музыкальных образов;
— обладает развитым дифференцированным музыкальным восприятием;
— освоил понятия одночастной, двухчастной, трехчастной музыки, различает и сравнивает части музыкальных произведений;
— различает комплекс выразительных музыкальных средств;
— умеет находить общее и различное при исполнении произведения на одном инструменте и в симфоническом оркестре, а также при слушании различных по характеру произведений, имеющих одно название;
— различает самостоятельно виды не только песен, но и танцев;
— имеет развитое тонкое музыкально-сенсорное восприятие — как итог его четырехлетнего развития;
— умеет давать оценку прослушанным произведениям, высказывать личное мнение развернуто и доказательно; моделирует легко и быстро форму, характер, содержание прослушанной музыки.
III. Ребенок освоил азбуку седьмой ступени музыкального творчества:
— может в сотрудничестве с другими детьми составлять какую-либо творческую композицию по эмоциональному-образному содержанию прослушанной музыки;
— может самостоятельно придумать танец под музыку.
Уровень средний
I. Ребенок освоил в достаточной мере азбуку седьмой ступени детской музыкальной культуры слушания музыки, у него сформирован опыт ценностных ориентации к миру Родины — России:
— имеет музыкальные впечатления;
— обладает достаточно развитым музыкально-эстетическим сознанием;
— имеет представления об образной природе музыки, передающей два-три и более художественных музыкальных образа;
— разбирается в жанрах музыки, в том числе и в театрально-драматическом (опера, балет), в некоторых случаях при словесной помощи взрослого;
— знает многие музыкальные инструменты, различает и сравнивает их звучание.
II. Ребенок в достаточной мере освоил азбуку седьмой ступени деятельности слушания музыки:
— имеет довольно развитое целостное восприятие музыкальных произведений трехчастной формы; различает характер частей, их смену, а также взаимодействие образов, хотя в некоторых случаях нуждается в словесной помощи;
— обладает достаточно развитым дифференцированным восприятием;
— различает и сравнивает одночастную и трехчастную музыку;
— довольно хорошо слышит изменение средств музыкальной выразительности;
— при слушании произведений, имеющих одно название, но разный характер, легче указывает на различие их;
— различает виды песен и танцев, чаще с помощью взрослого;
— довольно хорошо различает слуховые дифференцировки, хотя иногда необходима словесная помощь взрослого;
— достаточно хорошо рассказывает о прослушанном произведении, но иногда уходит от содержания музыкального произведения и тогда необходима помощь взрослого; моделирует форму, характер содержания не спеша, долго думает над своими действиями.
III. В достаточной мере освоена азбука седьмой ступени детского музыкального творчества:
— при коллективном составлении какой-либо творческой композиции на прослушанную музыку (аппликация, мозаика, рисунок) ребенок, как правило, не проявляет собственной инициативы, а чаще является исполнителем.
Уровень ниже среднего
I. Ребенок недостаточно освоил азбуку седьмой ступени детской музыкальной культуры слушания музыки, опыт ценностных ориентации к миру Родины вполне достаточно сформирован:
— имеет развитое музыкально-эстетическое сознание, хотя не всегда проявляет интерес к слушанию музыки, не в полной мере развита память, музыкальное мышление и т.д.;
— не всегда успешно разбирается в образной основе музыки;
— лучше различает изобразительные особенности музыки, чем выразительные;
— различает, чаще с помощью взрослого, жанры музыки;
— имеет небольшой запас музыкальных впечатлений, в основном помнит произведения, прослушанные последними.
П. Ребенок недостаточно освоил азбуку седьмой ступени деятельности слушания музыки:
— при целостном восприятии музыки довольно часто нуждается в помощи взрослого; при ее оказании более раскрепощен, разговорчив, причем может высказываться по существу;
— при дифференцированном восприятии музыки различает наиболее контрастные средства музыкальной выразительности, слышит их изменения, но часто затрудняется в понимании трехчастной формы произведения и т. п.;
— самостоятельно различает слуховые дифференцировки, лучше те, которые осваивал в предшествующие годы;
— затрудняется в высказывании своих музыкальных впечатлений; лучше передает их в музыкально-ритмических движениях, рисунке.
III. Ребенок не в полной мере овладел азбукой седьмой ступени музыкального творчества:
— при побуждении к творческим проявлениям при слушании (или после него) слабо проявляет себя в индивидуальном или коллективном творчестве.

----------


## liybliana

мои диагностические таблицы
http://narod.ru/disk/24987524001/%D0...D0%B0.rar.html

----------

nastiabar (16.09.2018), Rita03 (25.03.2017), Ніка (26.08.2016)

----------


## liybliana

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

muzik (22.12.2015)

----------


## котстудент

http://www.unibytes.com/gOMdS3l7QM4L...na-osnove.html

http://www.borncash.org/dw/?a=0318000125

Название: Диагностика развития музыкальности на основе оценки интегративных качеств личности дошкольника (ФГТ)
Автор книги: Равчеева И.П.
Издательство: Учитель
Год выпуска: 2013
Формат: PDF
Размер: 32.36 Mb

В пособии предложены мониторинговые материалы, показатели проявления компонентов того или иного интегративного качества, разработанные на основе ориентиров проявления интегративных качеств в музыкальной деятельности, критерии развития музыкальности дошкольников на основе оценки интегративных качеств с обозначением уровня проявления компонента интегративного качества, промежуточные и итоговые таблицы для каждой возрастной группы, позволяющие выявить индивидуальные особенности развития каждого ребенка и определить при необходимости индивидуальный маршрут образовательной работы для максимального раскрытия потенциала детской личности.

----------


## gera-alena

бЛАНК ДІАГНОСТИЧНОГО ОБСТЕЖЕННЯ http://yadi.sk/d/SzP243XwBUL28

----------

avdeev2000 (13.03.2016), juliko (05.11.2016), Ира79 (06.11.2016), Ніка (26.08.2016), Я ,Наталья! (08.05.2018)

----------


## julialav

Порівняний аналіз  діагностування музичних здібностей дітей
за 2014 -2015 н.р. музичного керівника …………….
З 05. 05.14 р. по 16.05.15 р. було проведення діагностування по результатам розвитку музичних здібностей дітей на  при кінець навчального року.
•	Група « Ромашка» молодшого дошкільного віку.
За результатами діагностики продіагностовано  79 % дітей, непродіагностовано 21 % у зв’язку з невідвідуванням дітей дитячого закладу.
Діагностування з’ясувало, що на при кінець року показники дітей збільшилися. Що до слухання музики: діти емоційно реагують на музику, зіставляють музичні звуки із звуками навколишнього, вміють порівнювати звуки за висотою і тембром, реагують на звучання інструментів, тому високий рівень розділу слухання музики збільшився на 26 % , а середній і низький рівень зменшився на 4% та 21%.
Більшість дітей співає природнім голосом знайомі пісні різного характеру, але багато дітей співають або повільно, або квапливо, слова вимовляють не завжди чітко. Наприкінець  року  низький рівень співу зменшився  на 11%,  середній на 16%,  якщо  в І семестрі високого рівню щодо співу не визначалося то в травні високий рівень складає 26 %.
Майже всі діти рухаються відповідно до контрастних змін у музичному супроводі, ритмічно марширують, підстрибують, легко й дрібно бігають на носочках, під веселий, грайливий музичний фрагмент. Діти з бажанням виконують завдання, відтворюють ритм музичних мелодій після пояснень педагога. Майже всі діти з  бажанням виконують танцювальні руху ( каблучок, притупи, розведення рук, кружляння в колі), але танцювальні рухи не у всіх дітей чіткі та впевнені. Порівняний аналіз щодо вмінь дітей відтворювати музично – ритмічні рухи наприкінці дітей складає таку таблицю:
Рівень	І квартал	ІІ квартал
Високий	15,8 %	36,8%
Середній	36,8 %	36,8%
Низький	47,4 %	26,3 %

Проаналізувавши показники діагностування дітей молодшого дошкільного віку з’ясовано – вихователям групи « Ромашка» рекомендую:
-	Проспівував в групі з дітьми поспівки, прибаутки тощо, звернути увагу на вірне виконання дітей темпу музичного твору, вчити співати разом не уповільнюючи або збільшуючи темп твору.
-	Розучуючи з дітьми музичні поспівки звертати увагу на чітку вимову слів.
-	Продовжувати закріплювати вміння дітей рухатися відповідно до контрастних змін у музичному супроводі, виконувати рухи чітко і впевнено.

•	Група « Барвінок» середнього дошкільного віку.
Продіагностовано 85% дітей, непродіагностовано – 15 % у зв’язку з відсутністю дітей у дитячому закладі з причини хвороби.
Показники та критерії оцінки музичного розвитку показали, що не всі діти вірно визначають характер та структуру музичного твору, відрізняють заспів від приспіву, але майже всі розрізняють темп, динаміку, висоту, динаміку музики. Труднощі постають при розрізненні музичних творів за жанрами ( танок, марш, колискова). Але порівнюючи показники діагностування на при кінець року видно, що результати покращилися. Якщо високо рівню  у І семестрі зовсім не було, то на при кінець року складає 29%, а середній та низький рівень зменшився на 13% та 17%.
Гарний показаник діти показали щодо співу:

Рівень	І квартал	ІІ квартал
Високий	-	17,6%
Середній	65%	70,6%
Низький	35%	5,8%

Якщо спочатку року високого рівня майже не було, а низького було багато, то наприкінець року діти почали впізнавати пісню за вступом,  пробрели навики співати знайомі пісні в діапазоні « ре – сі» з музичним супроводом або без нього. Але не всі діти співають пісню чисто інтонуя, мають деякі труднощі у виразному виконання пісні, не всі співають без напруження, протяжно, правильно вимовляючи слова, не викрикуючи кінцівки фраз.
Діти групи « Барвінок» емоційні, рухливі тому показники порівняного аналізу високі - низького рівня  немає, високого 47%, середнього – 53 %.  За рік діти закріпили навички:
-	Розрізняти та відтворювати ритм музичної мелодії.
-	Емоційно відгукуватися та з бажанням виконувати рухи.
-	Вчасно змінювати характер рухів відповідно до темпу та динаміки музики.
Гра на ДМІ потребує подальшої праці, діти емоційно сприймають музику, за першими звуками легко визначають назву музичного інструменту, але труднощі виникають щодо володіння прийомів гри на ДМІ, відтворення ритмів. Високих показників немає, середнього рівня – 59%, низького – 41 %.
Вихователям групи « Барвінок» рекомендую:
-	Закріплювати вміння дітей розрізняти музичні твори за жанрами ( танок, марш, колискова) використовуючи картинки.
-	Проспівуючи пісні з дітьми звернути увагу на виразне виконання пісні ( характер, динамічні відтінки)
-	Працювати над чіткістю, пластичністю інтонування та емоційним забарвленням танцювальних рухів.
•	Група «Рушничок» старшого дошкільного віку.
За результатами діагностики продіагностовано100 % дітей.
Середній показник по загальним показникам всіх видів діяльності наприкінець року  складає: низького рівня немає, середнього – 50%, високого 50%.  
Діти розрізняють жанри музичних творів, визначають характер, динаміку музики, майже всі чисто інтонують, впізнають знайомі пісні за мелодією, визначають напрямок руху мелодії, звуконаслідують, але не всі імпровізують, проявляючи пісенну творчість. Вміють визначати вступ та закінчення інструментальної програмної музики, розрізняють висоту звуку. Так як група « Рушничок» з загальним недорозвитком  мовлення у деяких дітей  залишаються проблеми з чіткою вимовою слів при співі, але видно з меншими огріхами ніж на початок року.
Подальша робота повина бути спрямована на:
-	Розвиток вміння використовувати в мовленні музичний термін.
-	Розвивати творчість у рухах і пластиці. Варіювання елементами народних і сучасних танцювальних рухах.
-	Розвиток дикції при співі ( вимовляти слова чітко).

----------

muzik (22.12.2015), trinya116 (04.01.2016), илатан (31.01.2017), Ирина Викторовна муза (10.12.2015)

----------


## 1 Kvitochka

Діагностику дітей раннього віку не проводять, а що стосується молодшої групи , то діагностика добре розписана в журналі Музичний керівник №12/2013 рік. У публікації: У публікації запропоновано авторську методику діагностики особливостей музичного розвитку дітей дошкільного віку. Додано низку дидактичних ігор та вправ для діагностики музичного розвитку дітей молодшого дошкільного віку під час різних видів музичної діяльності. Нажаль вдома нема, а на роботі є.

Провели в вересні, визначили показники, в січні провели з дітьми середнього та низького рівнем для порівняння, в травні зі всіма дітьми.

----------

Sofuschka (23.01.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (23.01.2016)

----------


## julialav

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8eTe/zSM2UT517 анализ  ср.гр.

----------

juliko (05.11.2016), nastiabar (06.09.2016), Rita03 (25.03.2017), Ирина Викторовна муза (03.02.2016), Я ,Наталья! (08.05.2018)

----------


## julialav

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9AAN/GatagACHM -анализ ср.гр. немного короче, но его меня заставили переделать

----------

Babsy (10.03.2016), juliko (05.11.2016), Rita03 (25.03.2017), Ирина Викторовна муза (03.02.2016), Я ,Наталья! (08.05.2018)

----------


## sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net

ВИЗНАЧЕННЯ  РІВНЯ  ДОСЯГНЕНЬ  II  МОЛОДШОЇ  ГРУПИ

ОСВІТНЯ  ЛІНІЯ « ДИТИНА  У  СВІТІ  КУЛЬТУРИ» 



Художня література

1.	Згадує твори фольклору, нескладні авторські твори за фрагментами, назвою, ілюстраціями; згадує назву знайомого художнього твору.
2.	Розуміє зміст художніх творів, відповідає на нескладні запитання за їх змістом; правильно оцінює поведінку персонажів.
3.	Декламує вивчені вірші напам’ять.

Дитина у довкіллі

1.	Знає назву міста (села), вулиці, де вона мешкає.
2.	Знає своє ім’я, імена батьків, друзів, вихователів і помічника.
3.	Знає предмети домашнього вжитку, їх ознаки.
4.	Уміє користуватися предметами й іграшками відповідно їх призначення.
5.	Уміє будувати свої елементарні висловлювання про довкілля (природне предметне, соціальне).

Чарівні фарби та талановиті пальчики

1.	Володіє різними техніками малювання (пальчиками, пензликом, олівцями, фломастером, крейдою), розповідає про те, що створила.
2.	Створює прості композиції і аплікації, розповідає про те, що створила.
3.	Ліпить із глини, творить на вологому піску; вводить власноруч створені речі в ігрову діяльність (годує “ягідками” пташок; “печивом” - ляльок).

Музична скарбничка

1.	Відтворює в русі загальний характер музики, відгукується на темпові та динамічні контрасти.
2.	Не напружуючись, ритмічно підспівує, протягує довгі звуки.
3.	Розрізняє знайомі за тембром звучання, за назвою музичні іграшки та інструменти, виявляє бажання грати на них.






ВИЗНАЧЕННЯ  РІВНЯ  ДОСЯГНЕНЬ  ДІТЕЙ СЕРЕДНЬОЇ  ГРУПИ
ОСВІТНЯ  ЛІНІЯ  «ДИТИНА У СВІТІ КУЛЬТУРИ»


Художня література

1.	Розуміє зміст прочитаного; згадує повну назву, автора та зміст твору (за фрагментом, ілюстрацією), висловлює влас¬не ставлення до твору, адекватно оцінює поведінку персонажів твору.
2.	Розуміє віршовані твори, виразно читає напам’ять знайомі вірші.
3.	Відтворює знайомі художні твори в режисерських іграх та іграх-драматизаціях.
4.	Уміє працювати з дитячою книгою.

Дитина у довкіллі

1.	Знає, що Україна - рідна країна, Батьківщина, у якій живуть українці та інші народи; орієнтується в її символах.
2.	Знає назву рідного міста (села), де живе; назву вулиці дитячого садка та свою домашню.
3.	Знає імена і прізвища свої та рідних, друзів, ім’я та по батькові вихователя, його помічника, інших працівників ДНЗ.
4.	Знає предмети домашнього вжитку та побутову техніку, їх деталі, застосування; групує предмети за їх характерни¬ми ознаками (це - одяг, це - взуття, це - посуд...).
5.	Розрізняє та називає різні види транспортних засобів.
6.	Знає народні дитячі пісеньки, колискові, народні дитячі ігри, свята, які проводять упродовж року.
7.	Виконує елементарні правила поводження у громадських місцях; додержується правил безпеки на вулиці тощо.

Чарівні фарби та талановиті пальчики

1.	У малюванні володіє вміннями та навичками, потрібними для створення власного задуму.
2.	У ліпленні володіє вміннями та навичками, потрібними для створення власного задуму.
3.	В аплікації володіє вміннями та навичками, потрібними для створення власного задуму.
Музична скарбничка
1.	Відчуває контрастний характер, темп, динамічні відтінки музичного твору, зображувальні моменти в музиці, співвідносить їх із назвою твору.
2.	Опосередковано, з допомогою дії, визначає жанр твору (марш, колискова, танець).
3.	Співає із задоволенням, без напруження нескладні пісні, прислухаючись до співу дітей, до музичного супроводу.
4.	Розрізняє за назвою, тембром ударні шумові, музичні іграшки-інструменти, володіє способами гри наших.

Музична скарбничка

1.	Відчуває контрастний характер, темп, динамічні відтінки музичного твору, зображувальні моменти в музиці, співвідносить їх із назвою твору.
2.	Опосередковано, з допомогою дії, визначає жанр твору (марш, колискова, танець).
3.	Співає із задоволенням, без напруження нескладні пісні, прислухаючись до співу дітей, до музичного супроводу.
4.	Розрізняє за назвою, тембром ударні шумові, музичні іграшки-інструменти, володіє способами гри наших.








ВИЗНАЧЕННЯ  РІВНЯ  ДОСЯГНЕНЬ  ДІТЕЙ СТАРШОЇ  ГРУПИ					
ОСВІТНЯ  ЛІНІЯ « ДИТИНА  У  СВІТІ  КУЛЬТУРИ»


Художня література

1.	Розрізняє та визначає жанр художнього твору (казка, оповідання, вірш, байка).
2.	Пригадує повну назву твору, його автора; відповідає на запитання в різних видах бесід за змістом прочитаного; відтворює зміст почутих творів.
3.	Розуміє ідею твору; орієнтується в його композиційній структурі; аналізує та адекватно оцінює характер, вчинки персонажів.
4.	Виразно читає з пам’яті поетичні твори; на прохання дорослих згадує скоромовки, загадки, вірші, лічилки, пісеньки (колискові, забавлянки, щедрівки, веснянки тощо).
5.	Розуміє та правильно пояснює прихований зміст прислів’їв та приказок.
6.	Упізнає на портретах відомих українських письменників, пригадує назви написаних ними творів (1-2).
7.	Відтворює зміст художнього твору, передає характер персонажів у театралізованих іграх за змістом знайомих художніх творів.

Дитина у довкіллі

1.	Знає імена та по батькові, прізвища - своє, своїх батьків, родичів, друзів, вихователів та інших працівників дитячого садка.
2.	Знає казки, легенди, оповідання, вірші про природу та предметний світ.
3.	Знає про взаємини між людьми як представниками різної статі тощо.
4.	Знає назву держави, її столиці; державну символіку; назви гір, річок; найбільших міст, орієнтується у місцерозташуванні України на карті назву свого міста (села), країни, міста чи села, де живуть родичі.
5.	Знає назви предметів домашнього вжитку та побутової техніки, їх деталей, способи їх застосування та безпечного поводження з ними.
6.	Знає народні обереги-символи (рушник, кольори на ньому); український національний одяг, віночок (квіти і стрічки на ньому); рослини-символи (калина, дуб, верба, барвінок) тощо.
7.	Має уявлення про школу, особливості діяльності учня та вчителя.
8.	Дотримується культури людських взаємин, навичок взаємної поваги у спілкуванні та спільній діяльності, шанобливо ставиться до інших людей (дорослих й однолітків).

Чарівні фарби та талановиті пальчики

1.	На доступному рівні аналізує твори різних видів мистецтва, розуміючи їх особливості як спільні, так і ті, що їх вирізняють.
2.	Створює власні художні образи в різних видах образотворчої діяльності, передають своє ставлення до них.
3.	Орієнтується на колір, лінію, форму, ритм, композицію як на засоби вираження емоційного стану та настрою митця (як справжнього художника, так і власні).

Музична скарбничка

1.	Виявляє ініціативу в музично-рухових і пісенних імпровізаціях, прагне грати на улюбленому дитячому музичному інструменті.
2.	Визначає самостійно або опосередковано, з допомогою дії жанр маршу, пісні, танцю, впізнає мелодію знайомого музичного твору, називає улюблені музичні твори.
3.	Розрізняє властивості музичного звука, окремі засоби виразності музичного образу, пісенну, дво- і тричастинну побудову музичного твору.
4.	Співає улюблені пісні емоційно виразно, природним голосом.

----------

mria67mria67 (10.07.2020), Note (12.11.2018), Юляся (01.11.2018)

----------


## Наташа5374

А це аналіз  свята.розваги.
 аналіз свята
Підготуйтеся зустріти комісію: карта аналізу музичного свята або розваги
У закладі дошкільної освіти вихователь-методист та директор можуть перевірити роботу музичного керівника — відвідати заняття та свята, проаналізувати їх. У минулому числі ми подали орієнтовну карту аналізу музичного заняття. Відтак зупинимося на критеріях, які варто продумати, організовуючи свято.

Методика педагогічного спостереження свята охоплює кілька пунктів — до, під час та після події:

Ознайомлюються зі сценарієм свята.


 Звертають увагу на святковість оформлення приміщень, музичної зали, групових кімнат, оформлення тематичних виставок для батьків.

Аналізують план освітньої роботи в період підготовки до свята —
– чи дотрималися принципу колегіальності, складаючи сценарій;
– чи в строк його затвердили;
– чи раціонально використали час на підготовку — врахували розподіл занять відповідно до режиму дня.

Переглядають свято.


Проводять бесіду з дітьми про те, що їм найбільше сподобалося, запам’яталося на святі.

Спостерігають за поведінкою дітей у повсякденні — чи відображаються враження, отримані на святі, в інших видах дитячої діяльності, у самостійній музичній діяльності.

+
Визначальним об’єктом аналізу є, власне, саме свято. Критерії, за якими розбирають усе по поличках, подані в Таблиці.
Тематичний контроль організації музичного виховання в одній, декількох або більшості груп закладу дошкільної освіти здійснюють не частіше одного разу на три роки. Частіше — плановий оперативний контроль. Результати контролю вихователь-методист або директор фіксують у відповідній довідці, виносять на обговорення педагогічної ради або виробничої наради, за потреби видають наказ. Головна мета — надати підтримку музичному керівникові та вихователям, щоб вони поліпшили свою роботу, опанували новітні методики, досвід прогресивних закладів щодо музичного виховання. Перевіряють також і для того, аби порівняти минулі педагогічні результати з поточними, дізнатися, чи зростає фахова компетентість музичного керівника, чи опановує він нові технології, дотримується правил методики, розширює співпрацю з батьками та іншими педагогами.

Не такий страшний вовк, як його малюють. Перевірку можна пройти без зайвих нервів, якщо щодня працювати відповідально задля найголовніших учасників освітнього процесу — дітей — і дбати про те, щоб музичні заняття й свята передусім дарували їм радість.
Тематичний контроль організації музичного виховання в одній, декількох або більшості груп закладу дошкільної освіти здійснюють не частіше одного разу на три роки. Частіше — плановий оперативний контроль. Результати контролю вихователь-методист або директор фіксують у відповідній довідці, виносять на обговорення педагогічної ради або виробничої наради, за потреби видають наказ. Головна мета — надати підтримку музичному керівникові та вихователям, щоб вони поліпшили свою роботу, опанували новітні методики, досвід прогресивних закладів щодо музичного виховання. Перевіряють також і для того, аби порівняти минулі педагогічні результати з поточними, дізнатися, чи зростає фахова компетентість музичного керівника, чи опановує він нові технології, дотримується правил методики, розширює співпрацю з батьками та іншими педагогами.

Не такий страшний вовк, як його малюють. Перевірку можна пройти без зайвих нервів, якщо щодня працювати відповідально задля найголовніших учасників освітнього процесу — дітей — і дбати про те, щоб музичні заняття й свята передусім дарували їм радість.
Ще є таблиця, якщо потрібно, то скину.

----------


## Наташа5374

Карта аналізу проведення свята(таблиця)

№ п/п Критерії аналізу Оцінка

I Організація свята

1 До якої дати, свята або нагоди приурочене

2 Вік дітей

3 Кількість об’єднаних груп

II Створення умов для проведення свята

1 Логічність і методична грамотність побудови сценарію. Розкриття у сценарії теми свята

2 Естетичність і педагогічна доцільність оформлення зали

3 Своєчасна підготовка атрибутів, іграшок, декорацій і костюмів

4 Естетичність атрибутів

5 Попередня робота з дітьми: бесіда, настроювання, ознайомлення з костюмами, декораціями

6 Час проведення свята (в режимі дня)

7 Естетичність зовнішнього вигляду дітей і дорослих

8 Розміщення батьків і гостей


III Проведення свята

1 Структура — концерт, вистава, комплексне заняття, розвага

2 Актуальність теми, засобів та прийомів для її розкриття

3 Пізнавальна та виховна значимість

4 Якість музично-літературного матеріалу: його художність, доступність, обсяг, відповідність віковим можливостям дітей

5 Якість музичного супроводу, акомпанементу

6 Дотепність і доцільність ігрових ситуацій і сюрпризних моментів

IV Оцінка діяльності педагогів

1 Залученість усіх педагогів

2 Злагодженість їхніх дій

3 Якості ведучого: · уміння зацікавити та організувати дітей; · привабливість емоційного тону; · культура мовлення; · знання всього музично-літературного матеріалу

4 Художність, емоційна наповненість виступів дорослих

V Діяльність дітей

1 Активність дітей — рівномірний розподіл навантаження, ролей, зайнятість усіх

2 Якість співу, рухів, гри на дитячих музичних інструментах

3 Якість художньо-мовленнєвої, театральної діяльності

4 Невимушеність, природність поведінки, зацікавленість, відчуття радості

VI Оцінка загальної емоційної атмосфери свята

VII Тривалість свята, його сконцентрованість, динамічність, наповненість

Висновки

----------

Kolpachiha (01.03.2020), mria67mria67 (10.07.2020)

----------

